# Milan - Juventus: 20 Settembre 2014 ore 20,45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Milan - Juventus, big match della terza giornata di Serie A 2014/2015. Si affrontano le prime della classe (insieme alla Roma) con 6 punti. La partita si disputerà Sabato 20 Settembre 2014 alle ore 20,45 allo Stadio San Siro di Milano.

Potete trovare tutte le informazioni sui biglietti qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/biglietti...informazioni-e-prezzi-vt21228.html#post549427

Dove vedere Milan - Juventus?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio.


Nel Milan ancora da verificare le condizioni di Torres, Diego Lopez ed Alex, gli ultimi usciti malconci dalla sfida contro il Parma.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni su Milan Juventus, le formazioni, l'arbitro e i commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Settembre 2014)

Firmerei per un pareggio sinceramente.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Firmerei per un pareggio sinceramente.



Anche io.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

La pressione è tutta dalla loro. Noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere. 

Noi possiamo permetterci di perdere, loro no.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2014)

In queste condizioni sarà un confronto impari.
Bisogna sperare nella partita della vita o che la Juve sbagli gara (magari stanca per la Champions).
Voglio sperare che si siano tenuti tutti gli errori in difesa per stasera.
E' importante presentarsi a questo match con 6 punti comunque.

P.S.: sto pensando ad un parallelismo ma non ci sono davvero le premesse perché ciò possa accadere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Se recuperano El Shaarawy e Torres potremo dire la nostra, altrimenti le prenderemo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Settembre 2014)

loro avranno la champions...noi no...gli mancheranno pirlo e vidal...noi probabilmente recuperiamo torres e il faraone (speriamo anche alex)...in + avremo la certezza di giocare in 11 non essendoci bonera...possiamo farcela


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Firmerei per un pareggio sinceramente.



Io no, voglio i tre punti.


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io no, voglio i tre punti.



mi piace questo entusiasmo


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2014)

Dai che la possiamo vincere


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

si firma per il pari solo se è un pari rubato, tipo 1-1 con gol nostro al 97esimo su rigore inesistente dopo tre gol regolari annullati alla juve , altrimenti non si firma per il pari


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io no, voglio i tre punti.


Conoscendo Inzaghi, la squadra giocherà per vincere e fa bene.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

Vada come vada, devono dare TUTTO. Noi tifosi sappiamo di essere inferiori, non siamo stupidi, ma se i ragazzi daranno tutto per la maglia riceveranno applausi anche se perderanno.


----------



## aleslash (15 Settembre 2014)

Voglio assolutamente i 3 punti


Angstgegner ha scritto:


> P.S.: sto pensando ad un parallelismo ma non ci sono davvero le premesse perché ciò possa accadere.



Dai dai dicci


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dai dai dicci


Lo dirò se sabato batteremo la Juve in maniera convincente


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In queste condizioni sarà un confronto impari.
> Bisogna sperare nella partita della vita o che la Juve sbagli gara (magari stanca per la Champions).
> Voglio sperare che si siano tenuti tutti gli errori in difesa per stasera.
> E' importante presentarsi a questo match con 6 punti comunque.
> ...



Miracolo?? Sta Juve sinceramente non mi sembra il Real Madrid dei bei tempi. Migliorando la fase difensiva, si può far bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Miracolo?? Sta Juve sinceramente non mi sembra il Real Madrid dei bei tempi. Migliorando la fase difensiva, si può far bene.



Ho premesso: in queste condizioni (o meglio nelle condizioni di questa sera).
Non credo che sabato ripeteranno gli stessi errori.
Non trovo improbabile una vittoria, ma è normale che le pressioni siano tutte sulla Juve che è più forte di noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> P.S.: sto pensando ad un parallelismo ma non ci sono davvero le premesse perché ciò possa accadere.



quello che sto pensando io non prevede la nostra vittoria...

sto pensando al 98-99, milan non aveva le coppe europee, vince due partite su due, poi perde in casa lo scontro diretto contro una delle favorite del campionato che aveva come leader un attaccante argentino (Batistuta) ovvero la squadra che sarà terza a fine della stagione  e seconda in campionato arrivò una squadra della capitale...


----------



## Aragorn (15 Settembre 2014)

Sarebbe importantissimo soprattutto per il morale. A livello di classifica invece, essendo solo la terza giornata, potrebbe voler dir tutto e niente: potremmo vincere 3 a 0 e poi arrivare quinti, vice versa potremmo perdere 3 a 0 e alla fine arrivare terzi. Ergo non farei drammi in caso di sconfitta, l'importante è che sputino tutti sangue, voglio 11 Gattuso in campo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quello che sto pensando io non prevede la nostra vittoria...
> 
> sto pensando al 98-99, milan non aveva le coppe europee, vince due partite su due, poi perde in casa lo scontro diretto contro una delle favorite del campionato che aveva come leader un attaccante argentino (Batistuta) ovvero la squadra che sarà terza a fine della stagione  e seconda in campionato arrivò una squadra della capitale...


Robe da Nostradamus...


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quello che sto pensando io non prevede la nostra vittoria...
> 
> sto pensando al 98-99, milan non aveva le coppe europee, vince due partite su due, poi perde in casa lo scontro diretto contro una delle favorite del campionato che aveva come leader un attaccante argentino (Batistuta) ovvero la squadra che sarà terza a fine della stagione  e seconda in campionato arrivò una squadra della capitale...



Nah ... è ben più recente 
Comunque metto la firma!
Se finisce come quell'anno accetto di perdere pure 4-0 con la Juve


----------



## aleslash (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quello che sto pensando io non prevede la nostra vittoria...
> 
> sto pensando al 98-99, milan non aveva le coppe europee, vince due partite su due, poi perde in casa lo scontro diretto contro una delle favorite del campionato che aveva come leader un attaccante argentino (Batistuta) ovvero la squadra che sarà terza a fine della stagione  e seconda in campionato arrivò una squadra della capitale...



Non ho vissuto per bene quel periodo perché ero troppo piccolo, ma ho la sensazione che faremo un campionato simile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2014)

Non faccio pronostici, ma è chiaro che bisogna assolutamente migliorare là dietro e non fare cavolate come abbiamo fatto col Parma, altrimenti sarà impossibile far punti.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Settembre 2014)

Mi piacerebbe vedere l'esordio di Van ginkel al posto di Poli dal primo minuto. Eppoi Torres.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2014)

Non gioca Bonera, si vince.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Settembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io no, voglio i tre punti.


ti quoto, preferisco perdere o vincere



Jino ha scritto:


> Vada come vada, devono dare TUTTO. Noi tifosi sappiamo di essere inferiori, non siamo stupidi, ma se i ragazzi daranno tutto per la maglia riceveranno applausi anche se perderanno.


anche lo stesso pippo è da 2 settimane che dice che la juve è fuori portata, che alla lunga vincerebbero loro, ma nella partita secca chissà.

Vediamo...ovviamente sono schierato ma sarebbe proprio una bella favola veder vincere questo gruppo anche contro la juve


----------



## Stex (15 Settembre 2014)

il calcio è strano...dovevamo giocare con una juve senza vidal, pirlo, barzagli e tevez e ci ritroveremo sena alex, diegolopez e sicuramente qualcun'altro in questa settimana...


----------



## Gaúcho (15 Settembre 2014)

Scusate se lo chiedo qua, non so se è la sezione adatta...
Il settore blu è la curva ospiti? O è per i distinti? E soprattutto serve la tessera del tifoso?
Siamo un gruppo di milanisti e juventini e vorremmo andare a vederla, ma vorremmo capire qual'è il settore più adatto.
Grazie mille


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2014)

Gaúcho ha scritto:


> Scusate se lo chiedo qua, non so se è la sezione adatta...
> Il settore blu è la curva ospiti? O è per i distinti? E soprattutto serve la tessera del tifoso?
> Siamo un gruppo di milanisti e juventini e vorremmo andare a vederla, ma vorremmo capire qual'è il settore più adatto.
> Grazie mille



Settore Blu è la curva del Milan, meglio che non fai entrare Juventini.

Terzo Verde è il settore della Juve.


Se volete per forza vederla tutti vicini vicini... o andate al terzo Rosso.. oppure se potete spendere 2° Rosso o Arancio.


----------



## DOOOOD (15 Settembre 2014)

Vidal dovrebbe rientrare ed anche chiellini che già dovrebbe essere in campo contro il Malmoe.

Da juventino mi tranquillizza la fragilità difensiva messa in mostra dal Milan (che se ho capito bene sarà anche senza d lopez ed Alex), davanti Menez è in forma e può farci male.

Vediamo come si esce dal debutto in CL, poi farò un pronostico


----------



## Gaúcho (15 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Settore Blu è la curva del Milan, meglio che non fai entrare Juventini.
> 
> Terzo Verde è il settore della Juve.
> 
> ...



Fosse per me andrei in curva, ma non decido da solo, purtroppo...
Vada di secondo arancio, allora.
Grazie mille e Forza Milan!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> Vidal dovrebbe rientrare ed anche chiellini che già dovrebbe essere in campo contro il Malmoe.
> 
> Da juventino mi tranquillizza la fragilità difensiva messa in mostra dal Milan (che se ho capito bene sarà anche senza d lopez ed Alex), davanti Menez è in forma e può farci male.
> 
> Vediamo come si esce dal debutto in CL, poi farò un pronostico



Non per darvi un dispiacere, ma Bonera non giocherà....


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2014)

Per il pareggio non firmo, 1 punto o 0 cambia poco alla fine, per fortuna non ci sarà Bonera quindi un punto a nostro favore, speriamo di recuperare almeno EL e Alex.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2014)

Se difendiamo come ieri (intendo come squadra... oltre che evitare gli errori dei singoli) ne prendiamo 6.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se difendiamo come ieri (intendo come squadra... oltre che evitare gli errori dei singoli) ne prendiamo 6.



Beh ogni partita è storia a se. Staranno più attenti, dato che hanno i Gobbi di fronte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Da juventino mi tranquillizza la fragilità difensiva messa in mostra dal Milan



Vero, bisogna però contare che 3/4 di gol sono state "cappellate" dei nostri 2 di Bonera e autorete di De Sciglio.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> Vidal dovrebbe rientrare ed anche chiellini che già dovrebbe essere in campo contro il Malmoe.
> 
> Da juventino mi tranquillizza la fragilità difensiva messa in mostra dal Milan (che se ho capito bene sarà anche senza d lopez ed Alex), davanti Menez è in forma e può farci male.
> 
> Vediamo come si esce dal debutto in CL, poi farò un pronostico




La nostra difesa dovrebbe tranquillizzarti è vero...Invece il nostro attacco dovrebbe metterti paura


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Settembre 2014)

Deve esserci Stephan, è fondamentale per il nostro gioco! A centrocampo spero di non vedere Poli, a patto che Van Ginkel sia un sostituto almeno all'altezza ( non mi sembra di chiedere l'impossibile ). Dietro non ci sarà Bonera e questa è una buona notizia, nel caso Rami-Zapata è una coppia di centrali già rodata che può dare sicurezza.


----------



## Denni90 (15 Settembre 2014)

al solo pensiero della partita un po mi viene paura ... sarà molto dura ...
probabilmente nn la vedrò ... forse è un bene ahaha


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2014)

dobbiamo entrare in campo per vincere.C è acciuga in panchina...possiamo farcela!!Sarebbe una serata epica...(per la dimensione in cui siamo adesso si intende)


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Mi auguro di NON vedere Poli in campo... se Saponara è una mezz'ala fortissima (cit.) è ora di dimostrarlo, sennò Van Ginkel... o Bonaventura a centrocampo... ma basta fantasmi!!


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2014)

Temo una juve stanca per la champions e un milan con il sangue agli occhi per 95 minuti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Temo una juve stanca per la champions e un milan con il sangue agli occhi per 95 minuti.



il milan col sangue agli occhi con pippo lo dovremo vedere per tutto il campionato mica solo con la juve, per me sarà una partita equilibrata..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati
Abate Rami Zapata De Sciglio
Van Ginkel De Jong Muntari
Menez Torres Bonaventura


----------



## Djici (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro di NON vedere Poli in campo... se Saponara è una mezz'ala fortissima (cit.) è ora di dimostrarlo, sennò Van Ginkel... o Bonaventura a centrocampo... ma basta fantasmi!!



e quello che vorrei gia dalla partita contro la lazio... ma forse, proprio contro la juve, un poli puo essere molto utile.
comunque un bonaventura a centrocampo contro la juve non ce lo vedremo di sicuro.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Temo una juve stanca per la champions e un milan con il sangue agli occhi per 95 minuti.



col Malmoe farete una fatica tremenda se ci mettiamo il lungo viaggio da casa fino al Conad Stadium e il match clou contro Ibra e compagni


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2014)

Finalmente sabato torno a vedere il Milan allo stadio. Forza Pippo!


----------



## Serginho (15 Settembre 2014)

Da milanista mi tranquillizza la presenza di un incompetente sulla panchina dei pluricondannati


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2014)

Daje Milan. Senza paura e con lo spirito dei guerrieri!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Da milanista mi tranquillizza la presenza di un incompetente sulla panchina dei pluricondannati


Eh ma purtroppo in campo non scende Allegri 
L'anno scorso abbiamo giocato molto meglio della Juve, ma hanno vinto loro 2-0 perché hanno saputo sfruttare meglio gli episodi.
Preferirei piuttosto una partita come quella di 2 anni fa, bruttina, ma chissene frega!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Da milanista mi tranquillizza la presenza di un incompetente sulla panchina dei pluricondannati



nel 2010/11 Allegri ha vinto praticamente tutte le partite con le grandi e ha portato a casa lo scudetto, l'anno dopo invece non ne ha vinto neanche una e il campionato l'ha perso... il risultato di questa partita farà capire che stagione sarà per Allegri e per la Juventus... per noi è quasi ininfluente, una sconfitta non intaccherebbe le nostre ambizioni, potrebbe pesare solo sul morale...


----------



## Serginho (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh ma purtroppo in campo non scende Allegri
> L'anno scorso abbiamo giocato molto meglio della Juve, ma hanno vinto loro 2-0 perché hanno saputo sfruttare meglio gli episodi.
> Preferirei piuttosto una partita come quella di 2 anni fa, bruttina, ma chissene frega!



Manco con noi scendeva in campo, ma i danni li faceva lo stesso. Per me possiamo pure perdere, sono sicuro che lo scudo di quest'anno non andrà alla juve


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2014)

Pippo da giocatore i grandi appuntamenti non li sbagliava mai, sono sicuro che i ragazzi entreranno a S.Siro con la voglia di mangiare il campo.
Giusto secondo me apportare meno modifiche possibili all'11 che ha battuto il Parma, se dopo la Lazio rinunciare a Torres era uno sbaglio ( anche se poi si è rivelata una scelta obbligata ), dopo la trasferta in Emilia mi sembra la cosa più logica continuare a giocare così, poi nelle partite più semplici si comincerà a inserirlo negli schemi.

*Abbiati

Abate Rami Zapata DeSciglio

Poli DeJong Muntari

Honda Menez Bonaventura*​


----------



## Djici (15 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pippo da giocatore i grandi appuntamenti non li sbagliava mai, sono sicuro che i ragazzi entreranno a S.Siro con la voglia di mangiare il campo.
> Giusto secondo me apportare meno modifiche possibili all'11 che ha battuto il Parma, se dopo la Lazio rinunciare a Torres era uno sbaglio ( anche se poi si è rivelata una scelta obbligata ), dopo la trasferta in Emilia mi sembra la cosa più logica continuare a giocare così, poi nelle partite più semplici si comincerà a inserirlo negli schemi.
> 
> *Abbiati
> ...



farei le stesse scelte... sperando di recuperare Torres e sopratutto Elsha per la panchina.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pippo da giocatore i grandi appuntamenti non li sbagliava mai, sono sicuro che i ragazzi entreranno a S.Siro con la voglia di mangiare il campo.
> Giusto secondo me apportare meno modifiche possibili all'11 che ha battuto il Parma, se dopo la Lazio rinunciare a Torres era uno sbaglio ( anche se poi si è rivelata una scelta obbligata ), dopo la trasferta in Emilia mi sembra la cosa più logica continuare a giocare così, poi nelle partite più semplici si comincerà a inserirlo negli schemi.
> 
> *Abbiati
> ...



Concordo in toto.


----------



## keepitterron (15 Settembre 2014)

van ginkel al posto dell'inutile poli?


----------



## Denni90 (15 Settembre 2014)

ma chiellini è ancora squalificato??? o rientra proprio con noi?


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Temo una juve stanca per la champions e un *milan con il sangue agli occhi per 95 minuti*.



Se ci fossero 11 Inzaghi in campo, ah se ci fossero...


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se ci fossero 11 Inzaghi in campo, ah se ci fossero...



Noi 11 Conte li abbiamo avuti in campo per 3 anni con ottimi risultati.
Certo se la sfida è tra la carica di 11 allegri e quella di 11 inzaghi, allora vincete a mani basse.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati oserà togliere la fascia al _Re dei cross_ Capitan Abate?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma chiellini è ancora squalificato??? o *rientra proprio con noi*?



*esatto*


----------



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Noi 11 Conte li abbiamo avuti in campo per 3 anni con ottimi risultati.
> Certo se la sfida è tra la carica di 11 allegri e quella di 11 inzaghi, allora vincete a mani basse.



Magari non carica come Gonde, ma almeno nelle prime 2 stagioni, i confronti tra Allegri e Gonde sono stati molto equilibrati.  IMHO Giuve veramente superiore nel primo confronto, in una partita che a 5 minuti dal termine era ancora sullo 0-0.


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Magari non carica come Gonde, ma almeno nelle prime 2 stagioni, i confronti tra Allegri e Gonde sono stati molto equilibrati.  IMHO Giuve veramente superiore nel primo confronto, in una partita che a 5 minuti dal termine era ancora sullo 0-0.



Quella partita poteva finire pure 5-0, ma giocavamo con un tridente spettacolare: Pepe Vucinic Krasic. 

Mamma krasic..cosa mi avete fatto ricordare..


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *esatto*



Forse gioca pure domani in champions


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Forse gioca pure domani in champions



quello si ma parlavamo della squalifica


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2014)

Le ultime news sugli infortunati in casa rossonera--> http://www.milanworld.net/verso-milan-juve-situazione-infortunati-casa-milan-vt21275.html#post551761


----------



## Denni90 (16 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *esatto*



che fortuna...


----------



## Dexter (16 Settembre 2014)

Se Elsha recupera è assolutamente da schierare titolare ,inoltre Poli non lo voglio vedere, schierassero chi vogliono ma NON Poli.


----------



## Principe (16 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se Elsha recupera è assolutamente da schierare titolare ,inoltre Poli non lo voglio vedere, schierassero chi vogliono ma NON Poli.



Van ginkel credo sia la soluzione .


----------



## Lorenzo (16 Settembre 2014)

Contro la Juve Van Ginkel DEVE giocare, è mille volte più forte di Poli.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Elsha e Fernando si sono allenati regolarmente in gruppo, dentro loro.

Anche io farei comunque giocare van Ginkel ma penso che il campo dal primo minuto lo vedrà la giornata successiva.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2014)

Sarebbe importantissimo non perdere contro i gobbi, visto che dopo ci aspettano partite sulla carta agevoli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Settembre 2014)

Ad oggi dovremmo giocare così: 

Abbiati 
Abate Rami Zapata De Sciglio
Poli De Jong Muntari
Honda Menez El Shaarawy​
Panchina: Agazzi, Gori, Mexes, Zaccardo, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Niang, Pazzini, Torres, Mastour

Se il Faraone starà bene partirà titolare. Se Torres non lavora completamente con il gruppo da domani, dubito parta dal 1'. Van Ginkel troverà spazio probabilmente dalla partita successiva.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Torres ha lavorato pienamente con il gruppo oggi a quanto pare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Torres ha lavorato pienamente con il gruppo oggi a quanto pare.



Stamattina ha lavorato con il gruppo, oggi pomeriggio è tornato a fare lavoro a parte.

http://www.milanworld.net/verso-mil...ortunati-casa-milan-vt21275-4.html#post551986


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Beh poco male, partirà dalla panchina in attesa di diventare titolare la giornata seguente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Beh poco male, partirà dalla panchina in attesa di diventare titolare la giornata seguente.



Secondo me dovrebbe fare così pure El Shaarawy, se non sono al 100% meglio tenerli come armi a partita in corso.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

D'accordo anche se credo che Elsha potrebbe avere più chances in quanto in fase di ripiego da sempre quel qualcosa in più.

Certo è che se i 3 la davanti di Parma giocano così anche domenica va bene tutto


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2014)

Io lo rischierei El Sha, questa rispetto alle partite successive è molto più importante perché i punti che hai fatto con la Lazio e potresti fare con la Juve pesano molto di più, sembra una cretinata ma se cominciamo a pensare che sia meglio vincere le più abbordabili e non rischiare gli acciaccati in queste partite le perdiamo tutte; in più non avendo coppe avremmo più tempo per recuperare in certi periodi della stagione e quindi a maggior ragione contro le favorite/squadre da primi 5 posti ti devi presentare al top e magari fare turn over quella dopo.
È una bella bega da pelare per Pippo ma contro la Juve a centrocampo e dietro qualcosa va cambiato anche rischiando qualcuno all'esordio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Settembre 2014)

con la difesa vista a parma difficilmente subiremo meno di 3 gol


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Se una squadra prende una partita 4 goal è automatico ne debba prendere 4 a partita?


----------



## Davidinho22 (16 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Elsha e Fernando si sono allenati regolarmente in gruppo, dentro loro.
> 
> Anche io farei comunque giocare van Ginkel ma penso che il campo dal primo minuto lo vedrà la giornata successiva.



io sono sicuro, al di là delle condizioni, che torres non giocherà. Elsha penso di sì, ma lo spagnolo no. Una partita troppo rischiosa per inserire un'altra pedina in un attacco che funziona così bene. Sarà importante preparare la difesa piuttosto


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> io sono sicuro, al di là delle condizioni, che torres non giocherà. Elsha penso di sì, ma lo spagnolo no. Una partita troppo rischioso per insierire un'altra pedina in un attacco che funziona così bene. Sarà importante preparare la difesa piuttosto



Questo è quello che penso anch'io. E speriamo che lo pensi anche Inzaghi.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me dovremo giocare cosi, Abbiati, Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, De jong, Muntari (bestia nera della juve), Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy/Bonaventura... Torres da usare in partita in corso come anche Van Ginkel...


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Settembre 2014)

Probabilmente ci metteremo ad aspettare dietro come contro la Lazio, con El Shaarawy o Bonaventura e Honda sulla linea dei terzini. Ed è l'unica tattica che, con un centrocampo con Poli, de Jong e Muntari, può funzionare. Appena caliamo e dovremmo gestire la partita col palleggio subiamo sempre. Non sappiamo nè abbiamo le caratteristiche per gestire la partita. Quindi contro le squadre di livello più alto, in questo caso di livello superiore al nostro, attendere e ripartire è l'unica tattica.


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2014)

Indipendentemente da chi scenda in campo una sola cosa........annulliamoli!!!


----------



## Aron (17 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Contro la Juve Van Ginkel DEVE giocare, è mille volte più forte di Poli.



Inzaghi sta valorando dall'inizio del ritiro per dare questo stile di gioco alla squadra. 
Avessimo avuto Van Ginkel fin da luglio a quest'ora sarebbe sicuramente titolare, ma essendo appena arrivato si deve ancora integrare. 
Inzaghi potrebbe decidere di inserirlo contro la Juve se in questa settimana noterà che si sta integrando bene nei meccanismi di gioco, ma non ci sarebbe da sorprendersi se restasse ancora una volta in panchina, anche per tutelarlo (metti caso che la Juve ci asfalta e Van Ginkel c'è dal primo minuto, si rischierebbe di perdere psicologicamente il giocatore).


A parte Rami e Zapata dubito fortemente che ci saranno altri cambiamenti, perfino se ci fosse un pieno recupero di Torres.
La variante è El Shaarawy. Se Elsha ce la fa opterà o per Bonaventura in panchina o per Jack spostato come mezz'ala al posto di uno tra Poli e Muntari.


Non illudiamoci di vincere perchè comunque la squadra è ancora un cantiere e la Juve è pur sempre sulla carta decisamente più forte di noi. Nota a parte: per la cabala è probabile che perdiamo, ma in compenso sempre per la cabala sarebbe un segnale incoraggiante per lo scud... No vabbè non diciamolo. 


La cosa che più mi piace del Milan di Inzaghi è che è completamente imprevedibile per gli avversari.
Non avendo doppioni ma interpreti unici per ogni singolo ruolo, per gli altri allenatori è difficilissimo preparare le partite contro di noi. Giocare contro Honda, Menez e Elsha è differente dal giocare contro Honda, Menez e Bonaventura così come sarà differente quando si giocherà con Menez, Torres e Elsha ed eventualmente con un 4-2-3-1. 
Cambiano i movimenti, le fonti di pericolo per gli avversari e parte dello stile di gioco, e ancora di più quando Van Ginkel e Montolivo reciteranno la loro parte.


L'anno scorso appena mancava un giocatore era panico totale, ora ne mancano diversi eppure si ha la percezione di non risentirne.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta El Shaarawy è recuperato pienamente e può partire titolare sabato nella sfida contro la Juventus. Si cerca di recuperare anche Torres almeno per un posto in panchina. *


----------



## Tobi (17 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta El Shaarawy è recuperato pienamente e può partire titolare sabato nella sfida contro la Juventus. Si cerca di recuperare anche Torres almeno per un posto in panchina. *



Ottima notizia. Indispensabile per l'equilibrio della nostra squadra. Adesso caro pippo prendi poli e panchinalo e metti li a centrocampo Jack


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta El Shaarawy è recuperato pienamente e può partire titolare sabato nella sfida contro la Juventus. Si cerca di recuperare anche Torres almeno per un posto in panchina. *



Alla fine dovrebbe recuperare anche Fernando.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta El Shaarawy è recuperato pienamente e può partire titolare sabato nella sfida contro la Juventus. Si cerca di recuperare anche Torres almeno per un posto in panchina. *


Vai Stephan!
Torres potrebbe essere un'arma a doppio taglio: potrebbe essere devastante così come potrebbe essere un paracarro.
Io sarei molto curioso di vederlo all'opera con la Juve, spero recuperi.
Muntari non si può tenere fuori, è il suo match per eccellenza


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2014)

Ecco il primo big match che dovrà affrontare Allegri. Davanti spero in Morata-Tevez.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ecco il primo big match che dovrà affrontare Allegri. Davanti spero in Morata-Tevez.



A Milano negli ultimi due anni ha steccato tutti i big match  Speriamo la tradizione continui!


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ecco il primo big match che dovrà affrontare Allegri. Davanti spero in Morata-Tevez.



Anch'io. Llorente è golletto sistematico.


----------



## DOOOOD (17 Settembre 2014)

penso faccia debuttare dal 1' Morata col Cesena in casa, ma onestamente averlo al posto di LLorente già a Milano non mi dispiacerebbe, una punta più mobile e tecnica può fare più danni nella difesa del Milan


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2014)

Partita incerta. Il Milan visto a Parma ha grossi problemi nella fase difensiva (Bonera o non Bonera), ma dalla sua può contare su ali rapide in contropiede, che possono far male alla Juventus. Dal canto loro i bianconeri sono una squadra solida e fortissima in Italia, ma Allegri sono anni che non azzecca un match di cartello.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partita incerta. Il Milan visto a Parma ha grossi problemi nella fase difensiva (Bonera o non Bonera), ma dalla sua può contare su ali rapide in contropiede, che possono far male alla Juventus. Dal canto loro i bianconeri sono una squadra solida e fortissima in Italia, ma Allegri sono anni che non azzecca un match di cartello.



Oh Dio, 2 goals sono colpa esclusiva di Bonera che si perde l'uomo da marcare e un altro è un autogoals da 8 km. Il Parma peraltro avrà fatto 3 tiri in porta totali......


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oh Dio, 2 goals sono colpa esclusiva di Bonera che si perde l'uomo da marcare e un altro è un autogoals da 8 km. Il Parma peraltro avrà fatto 3 tiri in porta totali......



fagli credere che siamo scarsissimi, è meglio cosi, fidati..


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2014)

Comunque vada questa sfida non cambierà gli obiettivi e le ambizioni di entrambe le squadre.
Il Milan non può ambire allo scudetto, la Juve è la grande favorita.
Qualora vincessimo ricordo che anche l'Inter di Stramaccioni vinse allo Stadium 3-1 e poi finì nona. Allo stesso modo questa partita può diventare quello che è stato per la Juve di 3 anni fa la vittoria per 2-0 con doppietta di Marchisio nei nostri confronti.
Per quanto sia una classica del nostro calcio, paradossalmente ha da perdere tutto la Juve.
Se giocheremo con aggressività, se saremo attenti per 90 minuti possiamo farcela, altrimenti potete già assegnare i 3 punti alla Juve.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

In contropiede gli possiamo fare male, molto male. A prendere quei 3 gli serve il motorino. Speriamo siano in palla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Settembre 2014)

Allegri zero cambi prima dell'83', ottimo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Allegri zero cambi prima dell'83', ottimo.


Cosa che faceva anche al Milan.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> In contropiede gli possiamo fare male, molto male. A prendere quei 3 gli serve il motorino. Speriamo siano in palla.



L'involuzione Livornese inizierà da qui. Chiederà ai suoi di difendere. Perderanno. E lo spirito dei perdenti inizierà ad aggirarsi ammorbando la zebra. Ad autunno inoltrato sarà zoppa. Nitrirà sguaiatamente. In inverno la mutazione, La Cosa.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Settembre 2014)

ho un buon presentimento! secondo me si può vincere! sarebbe un ottima cosa, sia per la classifica, sia per il morale della squadra!


----------



## Mou (18 Settembre 2014)

A sinistra dovrebbe giocare Asamoah al posto di Evra, davanti ancora Llorente perché Morata non garantisce una buona autonomia, in mezzo potrebbe avvenire il miracolo Vidal, dietro Caceres-Bonucci-Ogbonna.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> A sinistra dovrebbe giocare Asamoah al posto di Evra, davanti ancora Llorente perché Morata non garantisce una buona autonomia, in mezzo potrebbe avvenire il miracolo Vidal, dietro Caceres-Bonucci-Ogbonna.



Vidal lo convoca, ma non penso lo faccia partire titolare.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'involuzione Livornese inizierà da qui. Chiederà ai suoi di difendere. Perderanno. E lo spirito dei perdenti inizierà ad aggirarsi ammorbando la zebra. Ad autunno inoltrato sarà zoppa. Nitrirà sguaiatamente. In inverno la mutazione, La Cosa.



Questi dopo 3 anni vanno col pilota automatico ormai, mi sembra esagerato prevedere un suicidio del genere.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2014)

io penso che siamo lanciatissimi e loro col malmoe li ho visti davvero zoppicare, ma temo un suicidio nostro al primo gol preso, tipo il milan di leonardo nel primo derby che entro in campo per asfaltare gli avversari dominando 20 minuti e detonò alla prima disattenzione


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo la GdS Vidal dovrebbe recuperare per la sfida di sabato sera. Il cileno comunque, nel caso le sensazioni positive vengano confermate, partirebbe dalla panchina, per lasciar spazio al trio Pogba-Marchisio-Pereyra a centrocampo, con Asamoah laterale difensivo di destra al posto di Evra.*


----------



## DOOOOD (18 Settembre 2014)

danno forse Romulo in fascia dx al posto di Lich che ha corso come un ossesso per tutta la partita col malmoe...sarei d'accordo.

Buffon
caceres Bonucci ogbonna
romulo pereyra marchisio pogba asamoah
tevez llorente

i bambini (Coman, Morata) debtro col Cesena


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> danno forse Romulo in fascia dx al posto di Lich che ha corso come un ossesso per tutta la partita col malmoe...sarei d'accordo.
> 
> Buffon
> caceres Bonucci ogbonna
> ...



Ma non dovrebbe giocare Chiellini al posto di Ogbonna?


----------



## davoreb (18 Settembre 2014)

se torres sta bene io farei giocare

elsha torres menez...... ripartenze a gogo.


in mezzo bonaventura al posto di poli.

è un rischio ma ripetendo le ultime due prestazioni contro la juve perdiamo. (per fortuna che bonera è squalificato).

spero in una grande prestazione di rami per guadagnarsi il posto da titolare a fianco di alex (e non venitemi a dire che rami è più lento di bonera).


----------



## 666psycho (18 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> se torres sta bene io farei giocare
> 
> elsha torres menez...... ripartenze a gogo.
> 
> ...




forse é un po troppo rischioso inserire Torres dal primo minuto, io lo farei entrare in partita in corso, stessa cosa per Bonaventura a centrocampo, non ci gioca da tempo, piuttosto Van Ginkel...d'accordsissimo con te per Rami... secondo me Rami e Alex possono giocare assieme..


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2014)

*Le probabili formazioni:*

Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy.


Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Marchisio, Pereyra, Evra; Llorente, Tevez.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

*Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:

MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
Squalificati: Bonera
Indisponibili: Montolivo, Saponara, Diego Lopez, Alex

Juve (3-5-2): Buffon, Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner; Pogba, Marchisio, Pereyra, Evra; Llorente, Tevez
A disp.: Storari, Rubinho, Caceres, Ogbonna, Romulo, Padoin, Asamoah, Pepe, Vidal, Coman, Morata, Giovinco. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Pirlo, Marrone*


----------



## Principe (18 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:*
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy.
> 
> ...


Ancora poli .... Perché ??? Vista la forma scadente avrei valutato armero che ha molto più fisico rispetto a de sciglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2014)

*Sarà Rizzoli l'arbitro di Milan-Juventus.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
> A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...


Ma Poli cosa ha combinato di buono tanto da meritare tutta questa fiducia? Non capisco.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
> A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...


Bene per Stephan, per il resto conterà più l'atteggiamento che gli uomini!


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
> A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...



lo dico ?
ma si, lo dico...
quest'undici juventino non mi mette paura.


----------



## Tom! (18 Settembre 2014)

Mi piacerebbe vedere un tridente con Coman-Tevez dietro Morata, ma è ancora presto per tanti motivi.
3-5-2 classico, non so quanti assenti avremo (immagino almeno Pirlo, Vidal, Barzagli), gente importantissima per gli ultimi 3 scudetti, ma mi fido dei sostituti.
Conto su Asamoah esterno sinistro, penso Evra sarà in panchina.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ancora poli .... Perché ???* Vista la forma scadente avrei valutato armero che ha molto più fisico rispetto a de sciglio.*


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
> A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...





Principe ha scritto:


> Ancora poli .... Perché ??? Vista la forma scadente avrei valutato armero che ha molto più fisico rispetto a de sciglio.




Armero non è nemmeno un difensore ed è di un'ignoranza inaudita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS Vidal dovrebbe recuperare per la sfida di sabato sera. Il cileno comunque, nel caso le sensazioni positive vengano confermate, partirebbe dalla panchina, per lasciar spazio al trio Pogba-Marchisio-Pereyra a centrocampo, con Asamoah laterale difensivo di destra al posto di Evra.*



di sinistra semmai..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2014)

ragazzi calma, non esaltiamoci troppo senò dopo c'è il rischio che lo prendiamo in quel posto..


----------



## Principe (18 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


>



Ovviamente non ne sarei entusiasta ma se mi dici un altro nome , se de sciglio ripete la prestazione finisce 0 a 4 per 
Loro . Se è in forma scadente lo sa l'allenatore .


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragazzi calma, non esaltiamoci troppo senò dopo c'è il rischio che lo prendiamo in quel posto..



Ma infatti abbiamo poco da esaltarci. Abbiamo iniziato con 2 vittorie, benissimo, ma una volta saremmo stati qui a parlare di un Milan con un mare di problemi dopo il 4-5 di Parma o comunque avremmo molti dubbi. Io aspetto la partita, non ho aspettative. Sono dell'idea che possiamo mettere in difficoltà la Juve e possiamo anche vincere, ma la Juve è nettamente favorita. Nello scorso campionato c'erano 45 punti di differenza, non dobbiamo dimenticarlo.
Sono fiducioso, ma con riserva


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma infatti abbiamo poco da esaltarci. Abbiamo iniziato con 2 vittorie, benissimo, ma una volta saremmo stati qui a parlare di un Milan con un mare di problemi dopo il 4-5 di Parma o comunque avremmo molti dubbi. Io aspetto la partita, non ho aspettative. Sono dell'idea che possiamo mettere in difficoltà la Juve e possiamo anche vincere, ma la Juve è nettamente favorita. Nello scorso campionato c'erano 45 punti di differenza, non dobbiamo dimenticarlo.
> Sono fiducioso, ma con riserva



io sono dell'idea che la juve la domineremo, ne sono sicurissimo di questo ma questo non significa che vinceremo, ricordiamoci che dominammo anche l'anno scorso con seedorf in panca ma poi il risultato fu 0-2..


----------



## aleslash (18 Settembre 2014)

Ma basta poli, basta non se ne può piu


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
> A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io sono dell'idea che la juve la domineremo, ne sono sicurissimo di questo ma questo non significa che vinceremo, ricordiamoci che dominammo anche l'anno scorso con seedorf in panca ma poi il risultato fu 0-2..


Esatto.
Può uscire fuori qualunque risultato. Accetterei anche di perdere con onore (non fraintendetemi, è ovvio che vorrei assolutamente una nostra vittoria), l'importante è non perdere la faccia, soprattutto perché si sta cercando di ricostruire una squadra dalle macerie dell'anno scorso. Se Inzaghi (che comunque è inesperto) riesce a trovare la chiave giusta (ripartenze in velocità possono far male alla BBC bianconera) ce la possiamo anche fare, ma dovremo essere praticamente perfetti in difesa, cosa che non siamo stati affatto non solo con il Parma ma anche con la Lazio.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non ne sarei entusiasta ma se mi dici un altro nome , se de sciglio ripete la prestazione finisce 0 a 4 per
> Loro . Se è in forma scadente lo sa l'allenatore .



secondo me non c'entra la forma, De Sciglio ha sbagliato una partita, come può capitare a tutti...tre settimane prima ha fatto un buonissima partita contro la juve... Armero deve essere una scelta obbligata per essere titolare, in fase difensiva e peggio di Di scoglio fuori forma...


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragazzi calma, non esaltiamoci troppo senò dopo c'è il rischio che lo prendiamo in quel posto..



Sì infatti. Da quel che si percepisce sembra che se dovesse finire in pareggio avremmo fatto un passo falso...


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy
> A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, Essien, Van Ginkel, Niang, Bonaventura, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...



via poli per uno tra van ginkel e jack, assolutamente. Se lo tiene a questo punto penso sia solo per non sbilanciarsi troppo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> via poli per uno tra van ginkel e jack, assolutamente. Se lo tiene a questo punto penso sia solo per non sbilanciarsi troppo



Squadra che vince non si cambia


----------



## DOOOOD (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe giocare Chiellini al posto di Ogbonna?



si si chiellini..sbagghiai


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Squadra che vince non si cambia



Squadra che prende 4 gol si cambia ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma basta poli, basta non se ne può piu



Se non fosse per Bonera lui sarebbe nettamente il peggior giocatore di questo inizio di stagione. E assolutamente inutile. Quando si attaca rallenta la manovra e perde palla, quando si difende corre, ma corre male. Serve veramente a niente.

Purtroppo gia temevo che Pippo continuasse con lui visto che non ha ancora provato Bonaventura o Van Ginkel a centrocampo... Mi pare un assurdita considerando che entrambi sono molto piu forti di Poli e non e che possono fare peggio di lui se non fanno una gara da Bonera. Specialmente considerando 'l importanza di questa gara non si puo continuare con Poli.


----------



## peppe75 (18 Settembre 2014)

Anche se subiremo dei gol...quello che conta, in questo momento è farne uno in più dell'avversario di turno..poi col tempo arriverà anche una maggiore attenzione in difesa!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me siamo un po' troppo esaltati. La Juventus è molto più forte del Milan se guardiamo gli undici che scenderanno in campo, solo in attacco siamo al loro livello e forse superiori, a centrocampo e in difesa sono avanti anni luce.


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rizzoli l'arbitro di Milan-Juventus.*



ma dai no, che balls


----------



## aleslash (18 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per Bonera lui sarebbe nettamente il peggior giocatore di questo inizio di stagione. E assolutamente inutile. Quando si attaca rallenta la manovra e perde palla, quando si difende corre, ma corre male. Serve veramente a niente.
> 
> Purtroppo gia temevo che Pippo continuasse con lui visto che non ha ancora provato Bonaventura o Van Ginkel a centrocampo... Mi pare un assurdita considerando che entrambi sono molto piu forti di Poli e non e che possono fare peggio di lui se non fanno una gara da Bonera. Specialmente considerando 'l importanza di questa gara non si puo continuare con Poli.



Eh ma qualcuno sostiene che al Milan se ci sono giocatori buoni li si fanno giocare al posto degli scarsi, poi guardi Bonera e poli e dici "ma com'è che giocano?" la risposta?Tullio Tinti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Squadra che prende 4 gol si cambia ?



Bonera e Lopez sono out, quindi almeno in difesa si cambia. Ma chissene dei 4 gol subiti, quella partita sarebbe finita con il rosso sul rigore del 3 a 0. Abbiamo dominato in trasferta a Parma, squadra che fece 6 punti contro di noi l'anno scorso.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bonera e Lopez sono out, quindi almeno in difesa si cambia. Ma chissene dei 4 gol subiti, quella partita sarebbe finita con il rosso sul rigore del 3 a 0. Abbiamo dominato in trasferta a Parma, squadra che fece 6 punti contro di noi l'anno scorso.



Ovviamente, era una battuta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, era una battuta.



Ah!  ma è pieno di lamentoni che hanno paura di prenderne 4 ad ogni giornata


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2014)

Dopo la partita con la Juve verranno inseriti Van Ginkel e Torres. 
Adesso è troppo presto per "bruciarli", con la Juve bisogna giocare con l'assetto attuale che è già collaudato.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

*Le formazze secondo la GdS:*


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Praticamente perfetta. Peccato per l'assenza di Diego e Alex.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Settembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo un po' troppo esaltati. La Juventus è molto più forte del Milan se guardiamo gli undici che scenderanno in campo, solo in attacco siamo al loro livello e forse superiori, a centrocampo e in difesa sono avanti anni luce.


infatti
secondo me non vedremo assolutamente la stessa partita del trofeo tim, cioè col milan che tiene praticamente botta al gioco juve.

Il milan finora con lazio e parma ha vinto ma senza schiacciare l'avversario. 
Credo che vedremo molto giocare la juve con la palla, noi sfrutteremo le ripartenze e qualche momento nostro.


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo la GdS:*



dubito che Allegri non schieri Vidal ed Evra. E ovviamente loro hanno recuperato tutti i titolari.
Cmq la superiorità schiacciante della juve è a solo centrocampo, ma del resto noi abbiamo dimostrato che di questo reparto non ce ne importa nulla. Vedremo chi ha ragione.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo la GdS:*






The P ha scritto:


> dubito che Allegri non schieri Vidal ed Evra. E ovviamente loro hanno recuperato tutti i titolari.
> Cmq la superiorità schiacciante della juve è a solo centrocampo, ma del resto noi abbiamo dimostrato che di questo reparto non ce ne importa nulla. Vedremo chi ha ragione.



Vidal neanche ieri s'è allenato in gruppo. Nel caso venisse convocato, partirebbe sicuramente dalla panchina.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo la GdS:*





Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo la partita con la Juve verranno inseriti Van Ginkel e Torres.
> Adesso è troppo presto per "bruciarli", con la Juve bisogna giocare con l'assetto attuale che è già collaudato.


Si ma solo noi ci facciamo problemi a bruciare giocatori.
Posso capire Van Ginjel che è un ragazzino, anche se bisognerebbe cominciarlo a farlo giocare e raggiungere la ventina di partite, altrimenti dilapideremo il nostro budget di mezzo milione per pagarlo al Chelsea.

Ma Torres è grande e vaccinato, se dobbiamo stare ancora a preoccuparci per lui... buonanotte. L'unica scusante è che magari non è ancora in forma, anche se non è una cosa molto positiva, anzi.

In ogni caso, spero davvero che questa sia l'ultima partita che giochiamo con quel centrocampo. Tre mediani manco il Pizzighettone li mette nel 2014!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

Le intuizioni tattiche di Inzaghi per fermare Tevez-->http://www.milanworld.net/la-strategia-di-inzaghi-per-fermare-tevez-vt21330.html#post553102


----------



## DOOOOD (19 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=588]DOOOOD[/MENTION] No pronostici


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

Una cosa è certa, sarà una vera e propria battaglia, i nostri sono carichi da morire!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2014)

Allegri ha appena fatto capire che Vidal potrebbe partire titolare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2014)

*Allegri :" Pirlo spero di averlo per la prossima settimana, Vidal valuterò se domani partirà titolare o dalla panchina".*


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha appena fatto capire che Vidal potrebbe partire titolare...


sembra la solita storia di maicon nei derby,era sempre rotto fino al giorno prima e poi giocava sempre


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si ma solo noi ci facciamo problemi a bruciare giocatori.
> Posso capire Van Ginjel che è un ragazzino, anche se bisognerebbe cominciarlo a farlo giocare e raggiungere la ventina di partite, altrimenti dilapideremo il nostro budget di mezzo milione per pagarlo al Chelsea.
> 
> Ma Torres è grande e vaccinato, se dobbiamo stare ancora a preoccuparci per lui... buonanotte. L'unica scusante è che magari non è ancora in forma, anche se non è una cosa molto positiva, anzi.
> ...




E' un problema derivato dal fatto che buona parte dei nuovi acquisti sono arrivati a fine mercato.
Non c'è stato il tempo di inserirli gradualmente. Parlassimo di Cristiano Ronaldo e Modric non ci sarebbe alcun impedimento nel buttarli subito nella mischia, ma Van Ginkel e Torres sono rispettivamente un giocatore da lanciare e uno da recuperare. 
Mettiamo che li schieri dall'inizio e che prendiamo una tranvata perdendo 1-4. Sicuramente partirebbero i dibattiti dei media e i dubbi dei tifosi sul valore di questi giocatori, che a loro volta rischierebbero di scoraggiarsi.

Inzaghi deve continuare con lo stesso assetto anche per capire qual è la strada giusta da percorrere, se insistere col 4-3-3 o passare al 4-2-3-1 come modulo di riferimento, a seconda di come si comporteranno gli attaccanti domani. 
Inzaghi l'ha fatto intendere chiaramente in conferenza stampa che avrebbe voluto affrontare la Juve fra qualche mese proprio perchè la squadra è ancora un cantiere.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

La tensione sale. Voglio vincere.


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Allegri :" Pirlo spero di averlo per la prossima settimana, Vidal valuterò se domani partirà titolare o dalla panchina".*



Io spero parta titolare, è completamente fuori forma e mezzo rotto


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo la GdS:*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Allegri :" Pirlo spero di averlo per la prossima settimana, Vidal valuterò se domani partirà titolare o dalla panchina".*





Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero parta titolare, è completamente fuori forma e mezzo rotto



Shhhhh, non tiriamocela 
Secondo me Vidal ci sarà sicuramente, Pirlo se sta bene c'è al 100%.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2014)

*I convocati della Juventus: presente Vidal*

PORTIERI: Buffon, Storari, Rubinho;
DIFENSORI: Chiellini, Caceres, Ogbonna, Bonucci, Lichtsteiner, Evra;
CENTROCAMPISTI: Romulo, Pogba, Pepe, Marchisio, Padoin, Asamoah, Vidal, Pereira, Mattiello;
ATTACCANTI: Morata, Tevez, Coman, Giovinco, Llorente.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati della Juventus: presente Vidal*
> 
> PORTIERI: Buffon, Storari, Rubinho;
> DIFENSORI: Chiellini, Caceres, Ogbonna, Bonucci, Lichtsteiner, Evra;
> ...



Barzagli out?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati della Juventus: presente Vidal*
> 
> PORTIERI: Buffon, Storari, Rubinho;
> DIFENSORI: Chiellini, Caceres, Ogbonna, Bonucci, Lichtsteiner, Evra;
> ...



*I convocati del Milan: ok Torres e El Shaarawy*

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Agazzi, Gori (n.66),

DIFENSORI: Abate, Albertazzi, Armero, De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Zaccardo, Zapata, 

CENTROCAMPISTI: Essien, De Jong, Mastalli (36), Muntari, Poli, Van Ginkel,

ATTACCANTI: Bonaventura, El Shaarawy, Honda, Menez, Niang, Pazzini, Torres.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Barzagli out?



Si sia lui che Pirlo


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2014)

Partiamo sfavoriti. Loro sono più forti di noi in ogni reparto.. però non dobbiamo dargliela vinta, o almeno dobbiamo farli sputare sangue se pensano di vincere a San Siro. Spero solo che in caso di sconfitta, molto probabile, non ci sarà il solito processo a inzaghi e alla squadra. Noi dobbiamo pensare a fare il nostro massimo, e purtroppo i gobbi superano il nostro massimo..


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Davanti siam più forti noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si sia lui che Pirlo



Pirlo avrei preferito ci fosse... Allegri è più temibile quando non c'è Pirlo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ok Torres e El Shaarawy*
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Agazzi, Gori (n.66),
> 
> ...



ma Alex per quanto ne avrà ? 
pensavo fosse una semplice botta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Davanti siam più forti noi.



noi abbiamo più qualità, i loro garantiscono più gol..


----------



## Tom! (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Davanti siam più forti noi.



Vucinic, Quagliarella, Matri, Iaquinta, Krasic non ci sono più.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vucinic, Quagliarella, Matri, Iaquinta, Krasic non ci sono più.



Hai Llorente, Tevez, Morata, Giovinco e Coman.

Elsha, Menez, Honda, Torres, Pazzini, Niang e Bonaventura.

Dove sia questo enorme divario in vostro favore solo voi lo sapete credo.


----------



## Tom! (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hai Llorente, Tevez, Morata, Giovinco e Coman.
> 
> Elsha, Menez, Honda, Torres, Pazzini, Niang e Bonaventura.
> 
> Dove sia questo enorme divario in vostro favore solo voi lo sapete credo.



Io dalla vostra linea prenderei solo El shaarawy, mia opinione personale. Poi ovviamente se Menez dimostra di essere un buon attaccante nel tempo, buon per voi.

Comunque voi avete certamente giocatori più adatti per giocare a 3 davanti.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io dalla vostra linea prenderei solo El shaarawy, mia opinione personale. Poi ovviamente se Menez dimostra di essere un buon attaccante nel tempo, buon per voi.



Beh ma se la ragioniamo così io di quelli prenderei solo Tevez  questo non vuol dire che siate scarsi per carità, anzi. Ma reputo il nostro parco attaccanti complessivamente migliore.


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Davanti siam più forti noi.



Loro hanno due certezze da almeno 34 reti l'anno passato. Noi solo 3 giocatori potenzialmente "bravi", non campioni però!


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Loro hanno due certezze da almeno 34 reti l'anno passato. Noi solo 3 giocatori potenzialmente "bravi", non campioni però!



Perchè i nostri non potrebbero essere campioni?
La nostra punta centrale al TOP poggiava le parti basse bellamente in testa a Tevez, per dire.
Se Menez è in giornata è un campione, stesso dicasi per Elsha. Tendiamo a sminuire troppo i nostri.

Llorente sarebbe un campione? E' un buon centravanti su, se però lui è un campione pretendo che lo stesso epiteto venga usato per Torres. Giusto per farti un esempio eh.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2014)

*Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Perchè i nostri non potrebbero essere campioni?
> La nostra punta centrale al TOP poggiava le parti basse bellamente in testa a Tevez, per dire.
> Se Menez è in giornata è un campione, stesso dicasi per Elsha. Tendiamo a sminuire troppo i nostri.
> 
> Llorente sarebbe un campione? E' un buon centravanti su, se però lui è un campione pretendo che lo stesso epiteto venga usato per Torres. Giusto per farti un esempio eh.



Si, ma le tue sono tutte ipotesi!! el sha viene da una stagione dove ha giocato solo 2 partite. Menez è sempre stato discontinuo, quindi aspetterei a gasarmi troppo, honda, al di là della voglia, è sempre troppo macchinoso e lento. Torres sembra più l'ombra di quello che è stato anni e anni fa, tra l'altro ancora ha giocato un minuto con noi, quindi come potrei definirlo un "crack"? pazzini non è un giocatore che possa fare il titolare in qualche big, e niang... ehh che te lo dico a fare!!


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *



Tra un po' finiamo i centrocampisti


----------



## Tom! (19 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, ma le tue sono tutte ipotesi!! el sha viene da una stagione dove ha giocato solo 2 partite. Menez è sempre stato discontinuo, quindi aspetterei a gasarmi troppo, honda, al di là della voglia, è sempre troppo macchinoso e lento. Torres sembra più l'ombra di quello che è stato anni e anni fa, tra l'altro ancora ha giocato un minuto con noi, quindi come potrei definirlo un "crack"? pazzini non è un giocatore che possa fare il titolare in qualche big, e niang... ehh che te lo dico a fare!!



Più o meno come la penso io. Certo, se tutte queste ipotesi diventassero certezze allora avreste un bel parco attaccanti.
Pure io potrei dirvi che Coman e Morata per quel poco che hanno fatto vedere sembrano avere potenziale per diventare dei top... è quel "sembrano" il problema.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *



Sinceramente non sarebbe una grave perdita,però di questi infortunii dopo sole due settimane di campionato non se ne può già più!


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *


Non avrebbe mai giocato, io non lo considero nemmeno nella nostra rosa, per cui non mi cambia niente.



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Perchè i nostri non potrebbero essere campioni?
> La nostra punta centrale al TOP poggiava le parti basse bellamente in testa a Tevez, per dire.
> Se Menez è in giornata è un campione, stesso dicasi per Elsha. Tendiamo a sminuire troppo i nostri.
> 
> Llorente sarebbe un campione? E' un buon centravanti su, se però lui è un campione pretendo che lo stesso epiteto venga usato per Torres. Giusto per farti un esempio eh.


Tevez l'anno scorso ha segnato 20 reti, Torres è un'incognita totale: se dovesse tornare anche solamente la metà di quello che era al Liverpool sarebbe molto meglio di Tevez, ma arriva da qualche stagione negativa, sembrerebbe sulla via del tramonto e ha avuto problemi fisici.
Menez lo abbiamo visto solamente per 2 partite e finora non si è mai distinto per continuità. El Shaarawy mi piace da morire, ma arriva da una stagione travagliata ed è ancora un ragazzo che si deve affermare.
Llorente non è un campione ma è funzionale al gioco della Juve e l'anno scorso ha segnato 14/15 volte (ora non ricordo, potrei dire una cavolata).
Honda è un buon giocatore, io lo difendevo l'anno scorso quando veniva insultato da tutti, ma tale è rimasto, non è diventato un fenomeno dopo aver fatto 2 gol e un assist dopo 2 partite. Pazzini può essere una discreta riserva, ma tale è.
Se l'anno scorso siamo arrivati a 45 punti dalla Juve significa che in partenza le siamo inferiori in tutti i reparti. Da un anno all'altro talvolta può cambiare di tutto: possiamo arrivare davanti alla Juve, arrivare quasi a pari punti o finire di nuovo a 30/40 punti, tutto può essere, ma se la Juve ha le certezze noi abbiamo le scommesse.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *





DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Perchè i nostri non potrebbero essere campioni?
> *La nostra punta centrale al TOP poggiava le parti basse bellamente in testa a Tevez, per dire.*
> Se Menez è in giornata è un campione, stesso dicasi per Elsha. Tendiamo a sminuire troppo i nostri.
> 
> Llorente sarebbe un campione? E' un buon centravanti su, se però lui è un campione pretendo che lo stesso epiteto venga usato per Torres. Giusto per farti un esempio eh.



Allora Essien al top dava le piste a Vidal. Mexes a Chiellini. Abbiati un ottimo portiere. Peccato che siamo nel 2014


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *



notizia spettacolare


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *



Sopravviveremo alla sciagura


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *





DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hai Llorente, Tevez, Morata, Giovinco e Coman.
> 
> Elsha, Menez, Honda, Torres, Pazzini, Niang e Bonaventura.
> 
> Dove sia questo enorme divario in vostro favore solo voi lo sapete credo.


Llorente è un paracarro. Non lo prenderei MAI nella vita. Lo penso anche se segnasse 30 gol a campionato.


----------



## peppe75 (19 Settembre 2014)

Come sempre...lo dirò...indipendentemente da chi scenda in campo...vincere quello conta!!
Forza ragazzi...sarà un test molto molto importante...non gli può sempre andar bene....


----------



## aleslash (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Llorente è un paracarro. Non lo prenderei MAI nella vita. Lo penso anche se segnasse 30 gol a campionato.



Sottoscrivo con il sangue


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *



speriamo che salti la Juve



> Beh ma se la ragioniamo così io di quelli prenderei solo Tevez



io prenderei solo Giowinco


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problema al piede sinistro per Essien. Domani mattina il giocatore verrà valutato. Rischia di saltare la sfida con la Juve. *



Finchè si fa male questo tipo di giocatore poco cambia!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allora Essien al top dava le piste a Vidal. Mexes a Chiellini. Abbiati un ottimo portiere. Peccato che siamo nel 2014



Torres ha 30 anni, ha tutto il tempo di rifarsi. Poi tutti a dire che non arriva in doppia cifra, io dico che ci arriverà e anche agevolmente.


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma gli juventini sono consci che Tevez a Inzaghi (calciatore) può solo trascinare le borse o pulire le scarpe con un panno di seta ?


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

*Per la Juve Asamoah vince il ballottaggio con Evra, Vidal entrerà a partita in corso, mentre Barzagli non è stato convocato.*


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juventus
*
MILAN (4-3-3)*: Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, de Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Niang, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All. Inzaghi.
*
JUVENTUS (3-5-2)*: Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichsteiner, Pereyra, Marchisio, Pogba, Evra; Llorente, Tevez. A dispo.: Storari, Rubinho, Ogbonna, Romulo, Padoin, Asamoah, Pepe, Vidal, Coman, Morata, Giovinco. All. Allegri.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2014)

L'importante è giocare al massimo, senza paura. Se arriverà una sconfitta arriverà perché sono più forti, non perché hanno messo più cuore di noi!


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2014)

Fremo. 
Il Milan ha un 11 vergognoso se si pensa che è il Milan. Tuttavia, non vedo un divario enorme tra le due formazioni. E poi loro hanno acciuga, non proprio il re dei big match. Vediamo cosa succede, speriamo che tutta la carica della vigilia si vedrà anche in campo.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juventus
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3)*: Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, de Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Niang, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All. Inzaghi.
> *
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2)*: Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichsteiner, Pereyra, Marchisio, Pogba, Evra; Llorente, Tevez. A dispo.: Storari, Rubinho, Ogbonna, Romulo, Padoin, Asamoah, Pepe, Vidal, Coman, Morata, Giovinco. All. Allegri.



Non vedo l'ora che inizi la partita, nel bene o nel male.
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hai Llorente, Tevez, Morata, Giovinco e Coman.
> 
> Elsha, Menez, Honda, Torres, Pazzini, Niang e Bonaventura.
> 
> Dove sia questo enorme divario in vostro favore solo voi lo sapete credo.



Il divario esiste perché Coman vale 64 milioni


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Fremo.
> Il Milan ha un 11 vergognoso se si pensa che è il Milan. Tuttavia, non vedo un divario enorme tra le due formazioni. E poi loro hanno acciuga, non proprio il re dei big match. Vediamo cosa succede, speriamo che tutta la carica della vigilia si vedrà anche in campo.



Non sarà il milan dei tempi d'oro ma è sicuramente un milan migliore dell'ultimo triennio. Adesso abbiamo una spina dorsale solida: Diego Lopez Alex De Jong Menez, con El Sharaawy De Sciglio ed ottimi giocatori da contorno come Honda Bonaventura. Se Torres e Van Ginkel entrano al meglio negli schemi di Pippo, il Milan potrà fare un annata da parte alta della classifica. Sicuramente la Juve è piu forte ma arriva a questa partita senza Pirlo Vidal e Barzagli tre elementi per loro fondamentali. Magari sbaglio ma in questa singola partita ce la giochiamo alla pari


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2014)

Non vedo l'ora di entrare a S. Siro. Daje Pippo! (finger crossed)


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2014)

Coreografia rossonera su primo, secondo e terzo anello.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Coreografia rossonera su primo, secondo e terzo anello.



Cosa mi perdo  

Spero almeno di stravincere il mio derby


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Leggevo che pare verrà fatta la coreo anche su 1° e 2° anello arancio


----------



## Tom! (20 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il divario esiste perché Coman vale 64 milioni


 [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Non provocare. Ricorda che sei su un forum rossonero.


----------



## Denni90 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Più o meno come la penso io. Certo, se tutte queste ipotesi diventassero certezze allora avreste un bel parco attaccanti.
> Pure io potrei dirvi che Coman e Morata per quel poco che hanno fatto vedere sembrano avere potenziale per diventare dei top... è quel "sembrano" il problema.



se la pensi come il post che hai quotato dovresti dire che :
morata deve dimostrare tutto , coman è un fenomeno solo per voi juventini, giovinco nn vale un unghia di elsha, llorente nn ha fatto un decimo di quello che ha fatto torres e che l'unico top è tevez... no?


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Fremo.
> Il Milan ha un 11 vergognoso se si pensa che è il Milan. Tuttavia, non vedo un divario enorme tra le due formazioni. E poi loro hanno acciuga, non proprio il re dei big match. Vediamo cosa succede, speriamo che tutta la carica della vigilia si vedrà anche in campo.



L'11 base del Milan è tutt'altro che vergognoso. Manca uno di qualità in mezzo al campo ma ho visto 11 peggiori di questo.


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> L'11 base del Milan è tutt'altro che vergognoso. Manca uno di qualità in mezzo al campo ma ho visto 11 peggiori di questo.



Il centrocampo è troppo troppo debole. Ad oggi i titolari sono Poli e Muntari, non va bene così.


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> L'11 base del Milan è tutt'altro che vergognoso. Manca uno di qualità in mezzo al campo ma ho visto 11 peggiori di questo.



Quando arriveremo a uno schieramento di questo tipo ci sarà da sfregarsi le mani.


Abbiati/Diego Lopez

Abate---Alex---Rami/Zapata---De Sciglio
Van Ginkel---De Jong---Bonaventura/Montolivo
Menez/Honda---Torres---El Shaarawy
​


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] No ai pronostici raga!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Per me la formazione migliore è

Diego Lopez
Abate - Alex - Zapata - De sciglio
Van Ginkel - De Jong - Honda 
Menez - Torres - Elsha

Io reputo che tanti, molti, troppo ci han sottovalutato e quest'anno venderemo cara la pelle.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me perdiamo, 1-3 oppure 1-4. Vedo troppo divario tecnico, a centrocampo specialmente, e troppo entusiasmo



L'unico divario che c'è è proprio in mezzo al campo. Per il resto loro partono avvantaggiati perchè sono già rodati, ma la loro difesa è a livello della nostra a nomi.

E poi l'entusiasmo ci deve essere, la razionalità, per queste partite lasciamola al post partita, conta solo vincere.


----------



## Tom! (20 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> se la pensi come il post che hai quotato dovresti dire che :
> morata deve dimostrare tutto , coman è un fenomeno solo per voi juventini, giovinco nn vale un unghia di elsha, llorente nn ha fatto un decimo di quello che ha fatto torres e che l'unico top è tevez... no?



Su Giovinco siamo d'accordo. Per il resto meno, anche perché nessuno ha detto che Morata e Coman sono due fenomeni, ma che sono due prospetti molto molto interessanti, un 93 e un 96. 
Quando Torres farà 16 gol in serie a potrò dire che è più decisivo di Llorente, che poi sia stato un grande giocatore tanti anni fa nessuno lo mette in dubbio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2014)

*Essien è disponibile per la partita di questa sera, possibile infortunio rientrato in mattinata.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juventus
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3)*: Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, de Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Niang, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All. Inzaghi.
> *
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2)*: Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichsteiner, Pereyra, Marchisio, Pogba, Evra; Llorente, Tevez. A dispo.: Storari, Rubinho, Ogbonna, Romulo, Padoin, Asamoah, Pepe, Vidal, Coman, Morata, Giovinco. All. Allegri.



.

Ancora con sto Poli e Muntari...


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ancora con sto Poli e Muntari...



E chi dovrebbe giocare? van Ginkel non credo verrà fatto esordire in una partita cosi complicata, Essien no comment, Bonaventura è ancora presto per considerarlo mezz'ala. Insomma dai, mi pare che il trio ad oggi sia piuttosto scontato quanto obbligato!


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Per me la formazione migliore è
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate - Alex - Zapata - De sciglio
> ...




Finalmente abbiamo una panchina lunga. 
E' rincuorante sapere che se manca Alex c'è Rami, che a turno almeno uno tra Montolivo, Bonaventura, Honda e Van Ginkel dovrà stare fuori ecc.

Io spero che arriveremo a questo (e possibili varianti).



Montolivo---De Jong
Bonaventura/Menez---Honda/Van Ginkel---El Shaarawy/Armero
Menez/Torres​


----------



## Denni90 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Su Giovinco siamo d'accordo. Per il resto meno, anche perché nessuno ha detto che Morata e Coman sono due fenomeni, ma che sono due prospetti molto molto interessanti, un 93 e un 96.
> Quando Torres farà 16 gol in serie a potrò dire che è più decisivo di Llorente, che poi sia stato un grande giocatore tanti anni fa nessuno lo mette in dubbio.



morata e coman sono descritti da voi come fenomeni e nn dire che nn è vero... 
quando llorente avrà vinto quello che ha vinto torres potrai dire che è + decisivo forse volevi scrivere ...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quando arriveremo a uno schieramento di questo tipo ci sarà da sfregarsi le mani.
> 
> 
> Abbiati/Diego Lopez
> ...



A parte Abate, Van Ginkel che non è nostro e comunque non è una certezza, Bonaventura mezzala è da valutare, Montolivo  Torres che non è quello di 4 anni fa (non capisco perchè alcuni continuino a ritenerlo tale), la formazione è anche buona ma secondo me non certo da sfregarsi le mani. Non è una formazione che può ammazzare un campionato, per dire.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Su Giovinco siamo d'accordo. Per il resto meno, anche perché nessuno ha detto che Morata e Coman sono due fenomeni, ma che sono due prospetti molto molto interessanti, un 93 e un 96.
> Quando Torres farà 16 gol in serie a potrò dire che è più decisivo di Llorente, che poi sia stato un grande giocatore tanti anni fa nessuno lo mette in dubbio.



Morata e Coman sono, appunto, due ottimi prospetti. La differenza, più che altro di certezze, fra il nostro attacco e il vostro di chiama Carlos Tevez. Dopo di che entriamo nel campo dei "se". Se Torres si recupera mentalmente lo reputo un giocatore sullo stesso livello, forse addirittura più forte, ma, dovendo fare una fotografia ad oggi, è Tevez che fa la differenza fra il nostro reparto d'attacco e il vostro.

Morata, Llorente, Coman e Giovinco penso sia peggio dei nostri, ma noi non abbiamo, appunto, le certezze che avete voi di avere un bomber da 20 reti.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A parte Abate, Van Ginkel che non è nostro e comunque non è una certezza, Bonaventura mezzala è da valutare, Montolivo  Torres che non è quello di 4 anni fa (non capisco perchè alcuni continuino a ritenerlo tale), la formazione è anche buona ma secondo me non certo da sfregarsi le mani. Non è una formazione che può ammazzare un campionato, per dire.



Fra l'altro aprirei un capitolo a parte per Montolivo. Per me non è adatto al gioco di Inzaghi. Voglio proprio vedere quando rientra che succede.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2014)

*78.681 spettatori, stadio completamente esaurito.* Dati comunicati ufficialmente dal Milan su twitter.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A parte Abate, Van Ginkel che non è nostro e comunque non è una certezza, Bonaventura mezzala è da valutare, Montolivo  Torres che non è quello di 4 anni fa (non capisco perchè alcuni continuino a ritenerlo tale), la formazione è anche buona ma secondo me non certo da sfregarsi le mani. Non è una formazione che può ammazzare un campionato, per dire.



Torres già di per se è un lusso per il nostro campionato. Poi sarà il campo a parlare, voglio dire, uno che in Europa non la strusciava da 5 anni qua da noi è un ira di Dio. E Tevez in carriera non è mai, e dico mai stato ai livello di Torres di Liverpool. Poi ti ripeto, sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juventus
> *
> MILAN (4-3-3)*: Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, de Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Agazzi, Zaccardo, Mexes, Albertazzi, Armero, van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Niang, Mastour, Torres, Pazzini. All. Inzaghi.
> *
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2)*: Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichsteiner, Pereyra, Marchisio, Pogba, Evra; Llorente, Tevez. A dispo.: Storari, Rubinho, Ogbonna, Romulo, Padoin, Asamoah, Pepe, Vidal, Coman, Morata, Giovinco. All. Allegri.




[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] no pronostici dai..


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A parte Abate, Van Ginkel che non è nostro e comunque non è una certezza, Bonaventura mezzala è da valutare, Montolivo  Torres che non è quello di 4 anni fa (non capisco perchè alcuni continuino a ritenerlo tale), la formazione è anche buona ma secondo me non certo da sfregarsi le mani. Non è una formazione che può ammazzare un campionato, per dire.



Non la vedo così male.
Abate non è granchè ma Inzaghi lo può spingere al massimo del rendimento come ha fatto Conte con gente che gli juventini non volevano più vedere neanche su cartolina come Bonucci, Chiellini, Pepe e Marchisio (a parte Pepe che si è perso per gli infortuni, tutti gli altri avrebbero fatto la fine di Felipe Melo se non ci fosse stato Conte a rigenerarli).
Van Ginkel non è nostro (per il momento.  ), ma è comunque uno che fa la differenza e Montolivo, per quanto possa generare antipatie, è tecnicamente un buon giocatore che ci è innegabilmente utile.
Bonaventura è uno dei migliori italiani emergenti e Inzaghi di sicuro tenderà a sfruttarlo sempre di più sul lungo periodo; la panchina lunga ci concede il lusso di tenere in panchina due/tre/quattro possibili titolari ma a un certo punto uno come Bonaventura (se tutto va come deve andare) diventerà così importante che sarà difficilissimo tenerlo fuori e in quel momento farà o la mezz'ala nel 4-3-3 o l'ala nel 4-2-3-1 a seconda di come cambierà pelle la squadra da qui a qualche mese (il Milan di Zaccheroni partì con un modulo e con certi giocatori e finì in modo decisamente diverso).
Torres potrebbe andare male, ma nel peggiore dei casi si continuerebbe con Menez falso nueve che abbiamo avuto prova che funziona. La mia previsione personale è che Torres non renderà più come ai tempi del Liverpool ma decisamente meglio rispetto alle brutte stagioni passate al Chelsea.


Il Milan di quest'anno non è così dissimile dalla prima Juve di Conte. Quella Juve aveva un centrocampo mostruoso, ma l'attacco non valeva la metà di quello del Milan attuale e anche la difesa nel complesso è più o meno lì.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Spero che la partita di coppa li abbia svuotati, noi dobbiamo partire subito a mille e metterla dentro ogni volta che ci capita l'occasione buona; aggressivi e compatti dal primo minuto, linee di passaggio chiuse e contropiedi a gogò.. questo è il tipo di gioco che possiamo e dobbiamo fare stasera non avendo un centrocampo all'altezza ma di onesti mestieranti (per ora).
Come dissi in un altro topic se togliete un Vidal, Pirlo e dietro Barzagli il resto non è una squadra di fenomeni totali e Tevez quando arrivò alla Juve era da recuperare proprio come Torres ora.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Settembre 2014)

Parlare di scudetto, Inzaghi come conte, quando in due partite abbiamo subito 5 goal mi fa quanto meno sorride, ok che i sogni sono gratis ma solo per dire, ricordatevi che in Italia chi vince lo scudetto è la miglior difesa. Guardate i goal subiti da chi vince lo scudetto in Italia e traete le vostre conclusioni


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Settembre 2014)

praticamente, contando che Poli è un cambio assicurato dopo 45 minuti, se si fanno qualciosa Nigel o Muntari l'unico cambio che abbiamo a disposizione è Mastalli. Eh ma non ci serviva un centrocampista (cit.)


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Noi, eventualmente, possiamo anche perdere. Loro no. Possiamo giocare liberi e sereni. Senza assilli.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Noi, eventualmente, possiamo anche perdere. Loro no. Possiamo giocare liberi e sereni. Senza assilli.



Non succede, ma se succede possiamo pensare in grande, perché vincere tre partite di fila, perché vincere contro di loro caricherebbe a pallettoni l'ambiente, Inzaghi probabilmente non dormirebbe più.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Volevo aggiungere un'altra cosa....vi ricordate l'anno scorso a Milano con la Rube? Sembravamo inizialmente di spaccare più volte Buffon e invece...davanti alla porta eravamo sempre imprecisi....oggi chiedo la max precisione....ad ogni occasione concessa...Segnareeeee!!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

io ho un buon pressentimento! questa partita la vinciamo! goderei troppo!


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> praticamente, contando che Poli è un cambio assicurato dopo 45 minuti, se si fanno qualciosa Nigel o Muntari l'unico cambio che abbiamo a disposizione è Mastalli. Eh ma non ci serviva un centrocampista (cit.)



essien è recuperato e ti sei dimenticato van ginkel


----------



## Heaven (20 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Muntari-Poli? Ma Van Ginkel? E Tassotti non aveva detto che Bonaventura giocava mezz'ala?

comunque io non sottovaluterei le assenze di Lopez e Alex (sopratutto, anche se Rami può rendere bene)


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se succede possiamo pensare in grande, perché vincere tre partite di fila, perché vincere contro di loro caricherebbe a pallettoni l'ambiente, *Inzaghi probabilmente non dormirebbe più*.



Di sto passo entro fine stagione si becca un infarto


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ancora Muntari-Poli? Ma Van Ginkel? E Tassotti non aveva detto che Bonaventura giocava mezz'ala?
> 
> comunque io non sottovaluterei le assenze di Lopez e Alex (sopratutto, anche se Rami può rendere bene)



Vero però soprattutto in queste partite l'assenza di pedine importanti fomenta il gruppo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Troppa positività nell'aria, temo una sconfitta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Troppa positività nell'aria, temo una sconfitta.


Positività? Per me loro rimangono STRAfavoriti.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

comincia a salire la tensione. 

spero che san siro sia una bolgia. 
pippo fomenta come pochi.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Noi, eventualmente, possiamo anche perdere. Loro no. Possiamo giocare liberi e sereni. Senza assilli.



Non abbiamo nulla da perdere, è palese!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

A tensione come siamo messi?


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Troppa positività nell'aria, temo una sconfitta.



La razionalità, in questi casi, lasciamola a dopo la partita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> A tensione come siamo messi?



Male


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION] Basta con questa valle di lacrime.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2014)

*MILAN*: Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy. 

_A disposizione_: Agazzi, Gori (n 66), Albertazzi, Armero, Mexes, Zaccardo, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Pazzini, Torres, Niang. 

Allenatore: Filippo Inzaghi

*JUVENTUS*: Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Marchisio, Pereyra, Asamoah; Tevez, Llorente. 

_A disposizione_: Storari, Rubinho, Evra, Ogbonna, Pepe, Padoin, Romulo, Mattiello, Vidal, Giovinco, Coman, Morata. 

Allenatore: Massimiliano Allegri.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy.
> 
> _A disposizione_: Agazzi, Gori (n 66), Albertazzi, Armero, Mexes, Zaccardo, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Pazzini, Torres, Niang.
> 
> ...


Vediamo se sto falso 9 funziona davvero


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

mi segnalano di pellegatti che sta facendo proclami clamorosi sul ritorno di allegri a san siro... bah


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy.
> 
> _A disposizione_: Agazzi, Gori (n 66), Albertazzi, Armero, Mexes, Zaccardo, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Pazzini, Torres, Niang.
> 
> ...



non capisco la titolarità assoluta di poli e soprattutto muntari, finalmente rami dall'inizio, bonaventura doveva essere titolare


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy.
> 
> _A disposizione_: Agazzi, Gori (n 66), Albertazzi, Armero, Mexes, Zaccardo, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Pazzini, Torres, Niang.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Settembre 2014)

bonaventura,torres e vidal entreranno di sicuro


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Settembre 2014)

Forza lotta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

e se abate mettesse il terzo cross in tre partite?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Forza lotta.


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Abbiati; Abate, Rami, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy.
> 
> _A disposizione_: Agazzi, Gori (n 66), Albertazzi, Armero, Mexes, Zaccardo, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Pazzini, Torres, Niang.
> 
> ...



wè wè, la juve c'ha 2 giovinco in panchina???? a parte gli scherzi, allegri ha dei ricambi che inzaghi non puo permettersi secondo me..
in ogni caso.. FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

A meno 30 dal fischio d'inizio inizia la tempesta perfetta a casa mia che fa perdere il segnale della parabola. Iniziamo bene.


----------



## vota DC (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> A meno 30 dal fischio d'inizio inizia la *tempesta perfetta* a casa mia che fa perdere il segnale della parabola. Iniziamo bene.



Nesta veglia su di noi!


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Che coreografia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Splendida!


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Acciuga sempre la solita faccia da troll


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo che abbiano detto ad Abbiati che giochiamo contro l'armata rossa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mi segnalano di pellegatti che sta facendo proclami clamorosi sul ritorno di allegri a san siro... bah



ma se è stato fischiato ?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

comunque non son proprio riuscito a vedere la coreo in tribuna arancio!!! quella della curva era fantastica


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Inizia bene Rizzoli... pereyra era da ammonire =_=


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che abbiano detto ad Abbiati che giochiamo contro l'armata rossa



Speriamo no.. qua siamo noi l'armata rossa visto che abbiamo il colore rosso.. che non faccia autogol


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

male male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Rizzoli da censura


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Settembre 2014)

Se non fischia questi falli...


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

La partita è già impostata da Rizzoli per una sola direzione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Questo non e fallo. Basta, veramente, basta.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

sceneggiata di llorente.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma sempre a fischiare


----------



## Petrecte (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma hanno il malcaduto i gobbi ????


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

veramente imbarazzante...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma l'inutile Poli dov'è?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

in mezzo c'è una voragine....poli e muntari è come non averli.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

stiamo sbagliando troppo..


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

che aggancio pogba


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Bravo fascio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

La Juve gioca. Abbiati la butta fuori...quanto odio scene del genere.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Manca qualità


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma de sciglio l'hanno sedato?


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Usciamo da centrocampo dai


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Si scalda Mexes


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Giochiamo effetivamente senza centrocampo e questa mancanza totale di servizio si nota in attaco


----------



## sdaxddx (20 Settembre 2014)

Appena iniziato a guardare. Che mi son perso?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari è sempre costantemente fuori posizione... poli si nasconde


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si scalda Mexes


E chi si è rotto ora...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo giocando troppo bassi.


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Qualità questa sconosciuta, riusciranno i nostri eroi a fare due passaggi di fila? Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo di arrivare all intervallo per vedere un centrocampo piu decente nella seconda meta. Un tra Bonaventura e Van Ginkel serve come il pane


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E chi si è rotto ora...



Rami ha problemi


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

sdaxddx ha scritto:


> Appena iniziato a guardare. Che mi son perso?



un paio di punizioni sulla trequarti della juve, un fallaccio di caceres, una bella sgroppata di menez e poco altro.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ora la giriamo bene ma senza velocità


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Grande parata di Buffon su Honda


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

cosa ha preso buffon


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Comunque Muntari è da togliere sta sbagliando tutto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Entrera Ogbonna per Caceres


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque Muntari è da togliere sta sbagliando tutto



Non so se e peggio lui che almeno gioca o Poli che e invisibile ma rallenta ogni manovra quando si vede(beh, questo lo fa anche Muntari). Due del genere sono troppi contro la Juve


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

mi chiedo se sul colpo di testa di Honda non ci sia stato un fallo di chietini..mi sembra che alza il gomito...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Grande Fascista!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

mamma che dormita.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Non so come da a stare in piedi Honda dopo quella botta con chiellini


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Incredibile fascio


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari come domenica scorsa non difende un cavolo!!! che schifo


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Bravo Fascio


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

ottimo se entra quel bidonazzo di ogbonna. 

grande fascio prima.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma poli?? E' in campo?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

ma leva muntariiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! non chiude MAI!!!


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo troppo bassi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Difesa da brividi.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

non ci siamo di testa.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Si ma non si può lasciare tutto quello spazio a Marchisio. Poli e Muntari da galera


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

anche de jong male fino ad ora, ma è supportato da 2 fantasmi.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma vuole togliere i due a centrocampo si o no che stanno passeggiando???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Giochiamo con tremastini che non riescono a far filtro.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

ma come cavolo si fa a guardare marchisio tirare senza muovere un muscolo???? Muntari 2


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Le praterie


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Grandissimo Menez


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Che birilli ma sveglia


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari è scandaloso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Bergomi "Non c'e niente" 

Incredibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

guarda sto cane di Marchisio. 

grande Jeremy prima, peccato sia isolatissimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma Poli sta giocando?


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Il centrocampo muscolare ha un qualche senso se fa muro ma qui lasciano le praterie.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

quanto pagherei per essere Inzaghi e appiccicare al muro muntari


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Bergomi da querela


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

ma questo??? non era rosso? identico a quello di montolivo dell'anno scorso


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Giochiamo con tremastini che non riescono a far filtro.



poli mastino mica tanto....al contrasto è nullo, rimbalza contro i vari pogba e soci.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Poli sempre per terra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> poli mastino mica tanto....al contrasto è nullo, rimbalza contro i vari pogba e soci.



Si fa per dire. Poli e ne pesce ne carne per me. Un giocatore nullo come Nocerino.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

POLI dovrebbe fare giudo sempre per terra


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Non li sopporto sti qua di Sky vergognosi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Bergomi "Questo per me e brutto" (presunto fallo di Menez)

Scandaloso.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Davanti c'è solo Menez


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

*Milan Juve 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Non mi piace come stiamo interpretando la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia ragà il centrocampo a raccogliere i fuori.. da togliere le due zavorre.. la difesa non sta facendo male


----------



## aleslash (20 Settembre 2014)

Serve una punta vera che faccia salire la squadra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Servono assolutamente cambi a centrocampo, minimo uno. Poi al 65' vorrei vedere Torres al posto di Honda


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Ogni volta che un difensore della Juventus sale con la palla ci sono le praterie e sono dolori. Muntari & co stanno dormendo, Inzaghi deve far loro un mazzo quadro.

Era da tempo che non sentivo una partita in questo modo, comunque


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Una cosa è certa, loro sono nettamente più forti e noi abbiamo avuto tantissimo sedere. Penso che l'ipotesi vittoria possa essere scartata, se usciamo da questa partita con un punto, già possiamo ritenerci soddisfatti. Muntari è una cosa oscena, Poli non tra i migliori ma meglio rispetto a Parma, almeno qualche recupero importante, specie ad inizio gara lo ha fatto. De Jong e Menez i migliori.


----------



## colcuoresivince (20 Settembre 2014)

grande partita di zapata


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbastanza male nel complesso. Il falso 9 non funziona, Poli e Muntari inguardabili Elsha inesistente.


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Agghiacciante come stiamo giocando , il centrocampo è ridicolo , elsha inesistente , veramente male la prestazione .


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Dimenticavo, ottimo Zapata.

PS: Quando si ritirerà Chiellini sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## 4-3-3 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ricordiamoci che ci hanno dato 50 punti l'anno scorso... quanto siete ingenerosi.


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Se torres è ancora un giocatore di calcio che lo metta e insieme a lui Bonaventura .


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Solo io vedo una Juve che pressa e si muove bene ?

Secondo me ce la stiamo giocando alla pari.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

stiamo giocando e interpretando la gara malino. Come avevo scritto dopo la partita di Parma, questa storia del falso 9 alla lunga rischia di essere deleteria. Avrebbe avuto senso a casa loro al limite. Serve una punta e spero di vedere Torres quasi subito. E anche dentro Van Ginkel, chissene frega se esordisce in un big match. Tanto Poli è nullo. Anche El Sharaawi non pervenuto. In queste partite tende a nascondersi.


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Settembre 2014)

a parte il "passaggio" per desci, zapata non male. mooolto meglio di bonera direi.


----------



## Ruud (20 Settembre 2014)

Per il nostro livello difficile fare meglio, certo da fastidio vedere un centrocampo composto solo da zappatori.


----------



## Morghot (20 Settembre 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che ci hanno dato 50 punti l'anno scorso... quanto siete ingenerosi.


Esatto, già è buono che abbiamo rischiato relativamente poco fino ad ora. 

Tanto la vinciamo con un eurogol del Ninho al 96'


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Quando hai un centrocampo dove 2 su 3 vagano nel nulla e non hanno la minima qualità per far partire l'azione si va solo di lancio lungo. 'Sto Van Ginkel è buono? allora dentro e pure Bonaventura ci metterebbè almeno quella grinta necessaria per non correre a vuoto come fa Poli..
Farei entrare Torres e lancerei Menez sulla destra, qualcosa sicuro bisognerà cambiare caro Pippo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se torres è ancora un giocatore di calcio che lo metta e insieme a lui Bonaventura .


Forse le uniche speranze in attacco, per il resto la vedo nera. E' come se stessimo affrontando il Real o il Barcellona. Grande anche Christian, che ogni volta che viene panchinato si ricorda di essere (stato) un ottimo portiere.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2014)

Voglio vedere Torres.


----------



## 4-3-3 (20 Settembre 2014)

L'unica cosa che siamo troppo attendisti, bisogna avere meno paura, sono entranti in campo intimoriti!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Abbastanza male nel complesso. Il falso 9 non funziona, Poli e Muntari inguardabili Elsha inesistente.



Non si puo pretendere di piu IMO. Il centrocampo non riesce a servirgli un pallone giocabile, e non e uno che puo fare il gioca dasolo come Menez o Honda. Tutto gira intorno alla scarsita del nostro centrocmapo. Muntari e Poli sono da film horror, non fanno filtro e in gestione palla sono solamente dannosi, la Juve lo sa e fa il pressing alto visto che i nostri centrocampisti non hanno la tecnica per saltare 'l avversario o fare girare la palla. Questa per me e la chiave. Un Van Ginkel lo vedrei bene. Anche Jack, pero Van Ginkel e piu utile in fase di non-possesso.


----------



## colcuoresivince (20 Settembre 2014)

metterei bonaventura al posto di poli


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Dentro Bonaventura e Van Ginkel fuori Muntari e l'inutile poli per favore Inzaghi


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2014)

male ragazzi. Superiorità schiacciante della Juve. Oggi avevo scritto che si affrontano una squadra che punta tutto sul centrocampo, contro una che ha dimostrato in fase di mercato di tenere più a difesa e attacco, vediamo chi ha ragione. Beh ha ragione la juve.


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Cmq la loro difesa va in difficoltà se gli aggredisci, bisognerebbe avere un po più di coraggio e una punta davanti .


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Che brutta questa sensazione di impotenza...e stiamo parlando della juve non del Real and co..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> male ragazzi. Superiorità schiacciante della Juve. Oggi avevo scritto che si affrontano una squadra che punta tutto sul centrocampo, contro una che ha dimostrato in fase di mercato di tenere più a difesa e attacco, vediamo chi ha ragione. Beh ha ragione la juve.



Mah secondo me è anche un pò nostra intenzione non avere il pallino del gioco.

C'è da dire che comunque pressano bene secondo me.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

boh non sono tanto soddisfatto... el shaarawy mi sta deludendo, Muntari e poli un disastro!! scandalosi! Ogni volta che Zapata tocca palla mi vengono i brividi. Bene Menez, Honda e Abbiati... a questo punto via muntari per Van Gikel, Bonaventura per EL shaarawy...poi Torres per Honda...


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Comunque il centrocampista che rimane libero davanti all'area lo deve marcare un centrocampista giustamente ma in 2 che ci sono nessuno che scali e copra il buco, povero De Jong.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

torres, bonaventura, e magari anche van ginkel. 

spero subentrino loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Comunque il centrocampista che rimane libero davanti all'area lo deve marcare un centrocampista giustamente ma in 2 che ci sono nessuno che scali e copra il buco, povero De Jong.



Comunque vengono quasi tutti dal nostro centro sx. Secondo me il problema è Muntari che è più lento di Marchisio e Pereyra.


----------



## colcuoresivince (20 Settembre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Che brutta questa sensazione di impotenza...e stiamo parlando della juve non del Real and co..



Stiamo parlando di una juve che vince lo scudetto da 3 anni e ci ha dato 50 punti l'anno scorso


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me è anche un pò nostra intenzione non avere il pallino del gioco.
> 
> C'è da dire che comunque pressano bene secondo me.



al di là del pallino del gioco intendo anche "puntare" nel senso di rafforzarlo. Di dotarlo di uomini di valore. Nel Milan c'è un gran dislivello tra il valore del centrocampo e quello degli altri reparti, nella Juve il contrario.


Tornando alla partita, il nostro centrocampo è troppo disunito, Elsha e Honda devono stare più uniti al centrocampo e aiutare di più.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque vengono quasi tutti dal nostro centro sx. Secondo me il problema è Muntari che è più lento di Marchisio e Pereyra.



più che lento... sta proprio a guardare!!! Ad un certo punto mi sono incavolato nero e per 2-3 azioni ho seguito solo lui... si fa i cavoli sua, in attacco va fuori posizione, in difesa trotterella... c'è l'avversari liberi e lui li guarda. E' proprio un limite mentale


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di una juve che vince lo scudetto da 3 anni e ci ha dato 50 punti l'anno scorso


50 punti?


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di una juve che vince lo scudetto da 3 anni e ci ha dato 50 punti l'anno scorso



Lo so ma non mi fa piacere uguale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Ho un brutto presentimento che Inzaghi mettera Pazzini e non Torres.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Appena ci pressano andiamo in difficoltà.Soffriamo il fatto di non avere centrocampisti e centrali di difesa con capacità di impostazione del gioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

ci stanno dominando, vediamo di tenere il pareggio


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque vengono quasi tutti dal nostro centro sx. Secondo me il problema è Muntari che è più lento di Marchisio e Pereyra.



Su Muntari però è sempre la solita storia... La colpa è di chi lo schiera sempre e comunque.


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto Pippo


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque vengono quasi tutti dal nostro centro sx. Secondo me il problema è Muntari che è più lento di Marchisio e Pereyra.



Cioè siamo proprio nulli, loro pressano alto tanto sanno che tra Poli e Muntari nessuno ha le capacità di smarcarsi o è talmente forte da non poter essere marcato troppo da vicino per non essere passato, infatti se Muntari ha la palla la dà sempre dietro e Poli neanche la riceve.
C'è uno squilibrio totale che a Parma può andare bene ma in queste partite sei esposto e basta.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2014)

Dai pippo un po di coraggio. Alza un po il baricentro della squadra e butta dentro Torres


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Settembre 2014)

muntari ogni tanto il golletto lo fa, altrimenti è come giocare in 10. poli manco quello fa però...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Nessun cambio a centrocampo per adesso.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

Dai ragazzi! forza milan!


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tanti qua mi sembra che volino sulle ali dell'entusiasmo... Stiamo giocando con una squadra più forte di noi non mi aspetto miracoli. Un punto sarebbe oro


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> muntari ogni tanto il golletto lo fa, altrimenti è come giocare in 10. poli manco quello fa però...



Se c'è Montolivo al posto di Poli ci può anche stare ma così è come essere una provinciale di turno che a centrocampo ha 0 qualità, mi stupisco che Pippo lasci tutto così senza provare qualcos'altro in mezzo.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto Pippo ha mandato a scaldarsi Jack


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari mentalmente e proprio limitato


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Che grande giocatore Menez, ce ne vorrebbero 3 lì davanti


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa si fa a farsi dribblare da Gliorente?!??


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Llorente che ne salta tre...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa si fa a farsi dribblare da Gliorente?!??


Non ho parole in 8789789 e non riuscivano a prendere palla


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari gioca contro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Basta con sto Muntari. non c'e la faccio piu


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Ci manca solo Vidal adesso


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

quanto sono mosci oh... manco con una scatola intera di viagra si svegliano


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa aspetta a togliere Muntari?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo una voglia....


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma perché i nostri non fanno pressing?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Giochiamo con paura


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Morti i nostri


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

ma elsha dov'è ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Ok, la Juve e piu forte, ma quello che fa il nostro centrocampo non so che sport sia.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché i nostri non fanno pressing?



perchè hanno paura


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

si sta giocando pure peggio del primo tempo


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Giochiamo palesemente impauriti.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Bravo abate


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy nullo


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ne dovrebbe togliere 4-5. El Sharaawi nullo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

El Sha non sembra in palla stasera


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma cambia qualcosa Pippo cosa aspetti di prenderne uno?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari. Sempre Muntari. Ma levalooooooooo


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Non sopporto gli allenatori che non sostituiscono i giocatori che palesemente sono fuori partita. Stiamo al 60esimo, che aspetta?


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari muntari muntari


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Togli sto Muntariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Vabbe, Muntari gioco palesemente contro.


Van Ginkel --> Poli
Torres --> El Sha
Bonaventura --> MUNTARI

Cosi forse c'e la giochiamo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

ste dormite sono da infarto ogni volta, che nervi.


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma io non capisco dopo Allegri anche Pippo innamorato di quel zappatore di Muntari, mah


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo aspettando di prendere gol....


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Non è neanche da dire che non togli muntari perchè ci indeboliamo difensivamente.... Muntari non esiste... non fa filtro


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

ma cosa aspetta a fare sti cambi!??


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

mi va bene anche la mummia di essien al posto di muntari, basta che lo tolga.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Ci vorrebbero 5 De Jong e 5 Menez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma cosa aspetta a fare sti cambi!??



Avra preso consigli da Max


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Troppo schiacciati nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo praticamente giocando per lo 0-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Se ho capito bene Inzaghi togliera El Sha per Bonaventura. E si continuerebbe con Muntari e Poli. Da manicomio.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se ho capito bene Inzaghi togliera El Sha per Bonaventura. E si continuerebbe con Muntari e Poli. Da manicomio.



 che nervi


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma che fa l'inutile Poli?


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Poli che cesso.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Esce El Shaarawy entra Bonaventura


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma El Shaarawy? ???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Van Ginkel non si sta neanche scaldando? Cioe si andra fino al 80' (minimo) con Muntari e Poli?!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

En continamo con le due zavorre in mezzo


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Non ha combinato un cavolo e sta con i crampi


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Beh non ha fatto nulla sto Elsha,ci sta il cambio.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Honda non tiene un pallone


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma El Shaarawy? ???



boh, per me l'hanno recuperato in extremis per la partita ma non mi sembrava proprio al 100%. 
e infatti ha giocato male.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Tanto per cambiare un sbaglio di Muntari...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari munatri togliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Sto Muntari è pazzo


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Se si continua così perdiamo. Mancano 20 minuti.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

La coppia Muntari-Poli è da censura.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Giusto cosi tutti a dormire Pippo per primo


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè era nell'aria. Loro hanno Tevez, noi no.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Finita.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Giusto così. Inzaghi svegliati.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Finita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2014)

Che giocatore Pogba


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Giusto così, comunque Inzaghi deve darsi una svegliata e presto.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè era nell'aria. Loro hanno Tevez, noi no.


In panca i giocatori per giocarsela ci sono anche .....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Va bene che sono piu forti, ma questa gara Inzaghi la ha regalata con questo centrocampo. Non so come si possa ancora mettere i due scarponi.

Anche se entra Torres non so cosa possa cambiare se il centrocampo rimane questo. Non li capitera un pallone giocabile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma abbiati è un orango?


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Siamo questi poco da fare


----------



## sdaxddx (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati


----------



## hiei87 (20 Settembre 2014)

Gol di Muntari, che è andato a fare un raddoppio completamente inutile sulla fascia, dimenticandosi di Marchisio. Questo è il mediano più ignorante tatticamente che abbia mai visto, ma ogni tanto segna, per cui deve giocare sempre. 
Vediamo ora se si decideranno a giocare...


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

ciao...inzaghi sta sbagliando di brutto a non cambiare a centrocampo...


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

Quando hai i campioni...


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

abate ha perso tevez che era pure caduto


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

D'altronde quando continui ad insistere con Poli e MUNTARI...


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Spero che in tribuna il presidente e sua figlia abbiano visto bene il gol di Tevez.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ci sta perdere con la Juve ma non con sto atteggiamento così remissivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma abbiati è un orango?



vabbè dai, nel primo tempo ci ha salvato 2 volte.


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Settembre 2014)

Poli e muntari di una inutilità scandalosa


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace per Menez


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Qua si dorme pure senza le coppe stanchi


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

ma che morto di sonno è diventato de sciglio ?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Fuori sto scandalo di Poli finalmente...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Si era detto di perdere perché piu deboli, ma lottando sempre. Non mi pare proprio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2014)

Sono più forti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

C'e un Van Ginkel in panchina e vedo giocatori come Poli e Muntari. Sono veramente deluso.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Van ginkel no?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Ci stanno scherzando


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Arrivano sempre prima loro ma dai


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

ma desciglio sta facendo peggio di abate...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono più forti.



Vero. Ma i nostri sono piu stanchi della Juve che ha giocato Martedi. Vedo poca grinta e la formazione messa Inzaghi e semplicemente indegna.

La famosa fame non la vedo. Giochiamo contro la Juve, non il Real Madrid, e i nostri sembrano paurosi.

E poi c'e Muntari. Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Sto De Sciglio non ci mette un minimo di intensità.Pietoso.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vero. Ma i nostri sono piu stanchi della Juve che ha giocato Martedi. Vedo poca grinta e la formazione messa Inzaghi e semplicemente indegna.
> 
> *La famosa fame non la vedo*. Giochiamo contro la Juve, non il Real Madrid, e i nostri sembrano paurosi.
> 
> E poi c'e Muntari. Non aggiungo altro.



E' questo il problema... sono molto deluso da questo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Muntari. Non c'e la faccio piu.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH sulley


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma muntari non ha mai giocato a calcio?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Non ci siamo proprio con la testa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

muntari che si fa rubar palla da uno in terra. 

no comment.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Anche quest'anno al 60esimo scoppiamo. Bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno al 60esimo scoppiamo. Bene.



Nel secondo tempo siamo nemmeno scesi in campo


----------



## hiei87 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tenere sempre in campo Muntari è da malafede. Sono tre anni che è titolare fisso e inammovibile, sono state rifiutate offerte vantaggiosissime per lui e gli è stato fatto un contratto triennale a cifre folli. Tutto questo è inspiegabile. Cosa l'abbiamo preso a fare Va Ginkel?


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini. Non ne posso più di questi cambi casuali.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma Van Ginkel già bocciato?A cosa è servito tutto sto tira e molla per prenderlo?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

ma come fanno a non fischiare muntari??? io avrei già pensato a chiamare l'isis


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini per Honda. No Pippo. Non ci siamo proprio. Un cambio di livello amatoriale.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

ma cosa c'entra pazzini adesso ? 

quando a centrocampo ci sono voragini...


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi é impazzito...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma la famosa cattiveria agonistica che inzaghi ha annunciato dove si trova?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Non c'e la minima speranza. Siamo ai ultimi minuti ma la gara e gia finita. Che delusione, non tanto per il risultato che per la mentalita ista e le scelte disastrose di Pippo.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

rizzoli una volta che doveva buttà fori Muntari, gli da solo giallo


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Era rigore su Menez?


----------



## malos (20 Settembre 2014)

Era meglio il rosso


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

I famosi ritmi della Serie A


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Non vedo una reazione.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2014)

Pogba vale tutti i nostri centrocamposti messi insieme


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Pogba vale tutti i nostri centrocamposti messi insieme



Questa è la differenza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Rizzoli e ridicolo e Chiellini la solita vergogna.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

ormai é andata, poteva succedere qualcosa se inzaghi avesse anticipato i cambi...e sopratutto togliere Muntari al fine del secondo tempo..


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo perdere sempre contro questi. E' una condanna. Che rabbia.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini cambio assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

Pogba 1 milan 0


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Per me era rigore , cmq la Juventus fa schifo .


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2014)

*Milan - Juventus 0-1 FINALE*


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

De Jong che batte le punizioni....


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Dovrebbero vergognarsi tutti, una delle partite più scandalose di sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Delusione totale.




666psycho ha scritto:


> ormai é andata, poteva succedere qualcosa se inzaghi metteva fuori almeno uno tra Poli e Muntari...invece hanno giocato 90 min...scandaloso...



.


----------



## aleslash (20 Settembre 2014)

Ha sbagliato Inzaghi oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

partita ignobile, siamo obbiettivamente e oggettivamente una delle peggiori squadre del campionato, costruita senza nessuna logica


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Settembre 2014)

Scarsi e scarichi stasera


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Raga, ma che vi aspettavate. Io ho visto una superiorità IMBARAZZANTE.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

sconfitta ottima giusto per spegnere la vomitevole esaltazione gallianica delle scorse settimane


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2014)

Sconfitta meritata. C'è da lavorare molto.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Per me oggi Inzaghi non ci ha capito niente


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Con quei 3 a metà campo dove vuoi Andare ? Inzaghi stasera ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore , cmq la Juventus fa schifo .



figurati noi


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

bastava svegliarsi fuori prima. 

mai na gioia con sti cancri juventini.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Sensazione di impotenza totale.C' è un abisso fra noi e la Juve.
Detto questo non si può giocare come l'Empoli,siamo pur sempre il Milan


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2014)

spiace dirlo ma oggi molte colpe ce le ha Inzaghi. Al di là della superiorità della Juve, che è stata molto più schiacciante del previsto.

Grandissimo Zapata, grande partita di Abate. 

Poli male, Muntari male. Inzaghi che li ha lasciati tutta la partita o quasi, peggio.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Settembre 2014)

Partita da provinciale. C'erano stati segnali nettamente migliori l'anno scorso, nonostante il 2 a 0, e lo direi anche se alla fine stasera avessimo strappato un pareggio.
In ogni caso perdere contro la juve ci stà benissimo, però quel centrocampo non è più ammissibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Raga, ma che vi aspettavate. Io ho visto una superiorità IMBARAZZANTE.



Si, ma perche? Perche abbiamo giocato in 9 o 10 per la maggioranza della partita. La mentalita era imbarazzante.


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2014)

Buffon avrà fatto due parate in tutta la partita, imbarazzo


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

L'abbiamo persa solo noi!!! La juve tanto possesso, ma di azioni pericolose ne ha fatte un paio come noi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per me oggi Inzaghi non ci ha capito niente



neanche le settimane scorse secondo me


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo una condizione fisica IMBARAZZANTE A 10 Dalla fine eravamo morti . Seedorf aveva messo in difficoltà la Juve , stasera imbarazzanti .


----------



## Morghot (20 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè partita come da copione, catenaccio superato solo dai soliti pogba e tevez sgravati


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2014)

ci hanno rispedito sul pianeta terra. cosi anche la barzelletta del presidente talismano del venerdi è finita.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi è stato chiaro, "perderemo contro i più forti". Vittoria della Juve, strameritata, ho visto proprio una superiorità FISICA netta. Non ci puoi fare niente in certi casi, specie se sei un dilettante come Inzaghi. L'unica cosa che deve fare il Milan è non perdere l'entusiasmo e tornare a vincere a partire dalla prossima gara.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> neanche le settimane scorse secondo me



Può essere, ma questa partita lo ha mostrato inequivocabilmente


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Settembre 2014)

Mi aspettavo di vedere una squadra pressare per 90 minuti e lottare invece ho visto uno schifo totale, imbarazzanti a dir poco


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi ha deciso di non giocarsela, altro che la fame, la cattiveria e queste cavolate. Ed è vergognoso, perché tu Milan in casa contro la Juve hai il DOVERE MORALE di giocartela! Vuoi fare una partita accorta? Va bene, ci sta, ma così no! In questo modo hai giocato per lo 0-0 che non è assolutamente concepibile. Inzaghi dovrebbe vergognarsi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, ma perche? Perche abbiamo giocato in 9 o 10 per la maggioranza della partita. La mentalita era imbarazzante.


Perchè abbiamo un centrocampo imbarazzante e poi io l'ho sempre detto, se pareggiamo questa, per me è una vittoria. Loro sono proprio qualitativamente più forti.


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2014)

prestazione veramente ma veramente TRISTE.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma non è possibile difendere soltanto...ma che cavolo di tattica è?? Inzaghi deve crescere...ha dei limiti anche lui...oltre ai giocatori..


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

ora galliani verrà fuori di nuovo con i suoi mega acquisti azzeccati? il miglior dirigente del mondoooooooooooooooooooo

un altro ottavo posto e la cresta si abbasserà di certo


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Settembre 2014)

abbiamo giocato per pareggiare e alla fine abbiamo perso,giusto così


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Si può perdere ci mancherebbe ma non così , siamo stati scandalosi e arrendevoli , poco pressing veramente indecente .


----------



## markjordan (20 Settembre 2014)

squadra boccata , forse preparata troppo , sembravamo noi i reduci dalla coppa
poi si sa 2 centrocampisti ad un certo livello non vanno , poli in primis
ma e' mancata la grinta , cotti psicologicamente


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Non si è capito se volevamo difenderci male o cosa, Pippo non ci ha capito niente stasera e il fatto di aver tenuto 2 inetti totali come Poli e Muntari non è servito a niente visto che in 2 non hanno preso mezza palla e Poli era stranamente vicino a Pogba quando se l'è bevuto con l'assist.
C'è da lavorare ma non con questi uomini e soprattutto per diversi giocatori è pure questione di testa, ho visto 0 movimento, non è mica una squadra questa.
L'unico modo stasera era quello di attaccarli alti, invece per tutta la partita al minimo accenno di pressing seguivano le camminate di Muntari per tornare in difesa, c'è poco da dire veramente.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è stato chiaro, "perderemo contro i più forti". Vittoria della Juve, strameritata, ho visto proprio una superiorità FISICA netta. Non ci puoi fare niente in certi casi, specie se sei un dilettante come Inzaghi. L'unica cosa che deve fare il Milan è non perdere l'entusiasmo e tornare a vincere a partire dalla prossima gara.



Perfettamente d'accordo. E aggiungo anche tecnicamente sono superiori, il gol l'hanno fatto da soli Pogba e Tevez. Noi abbiamo giocato male ma dò anche i meriti alla Juve.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Una cosa non riesco a capirla:

A Parma prima della gara tutti tifosi sapevano che Bonera sara un disastro. 
Oggi prima della gara si sapeva che questa centrocampo non andasse da nessuna parte. 

Non riesco di capire queste scelte. La loro scarsita era cosi ampiamente preventivata che proprio non c'e la faccio a capire Inzaghi cosa si aspettasse,


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me la condizione fisica non c'entra 'na mazza... Noi corriamo per recuperare palla, loro fanno correre la palla, questo è il motivo per cui ci hanno sovrastato fisicamente, ma quest'ultima è solo una conseguenza della superiorità tecnica... Ci sono superiori amen, peró secondo me giocando così , facciamo il loro gioco...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2014)

Loro avevano giocato in Champions e noi no, a 15 minuti dalla fine eravamo sulle gambe. Iniziamo a chiederci se erano le preparazioni di Allegri o altro...


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (20 Settembre 2014)

io ogni sera prima di andare a dormire prego Gesu' Bambino che faccia morire presto tevez.......

per il resto loro troppo più' forti noi con un allenatore-giocatore che non ci ha capito letteralmente una mazza faceno passare quella ***** di acciuga come un grande stratega.......

avremmo perso anche con acciuga sulla nostra panchina questo è garantito


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una cosa non riesco a capirla:
> 
> A Parma prima della gara tutti tifosi sapevano che Bonera sara un disastro.
> Oggi prima della gara si sapeva che questa centrocampo non andasse da nessuna parte.
> ...



diciamo che stavolta va bene se mi dicono che non si voleva rischiare di cambiare con la Juve. Ma se dalla prossima rimette la stessa identica formazione di arrabbio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Loro avevano giocato in Champions e noi no, a 15 minuti dalla fine eravamo sulle gambe. Iniziamo a chiederci se erano le preparazioni di Allegri o altro...



semplicemente la nostra squadra è un'accozzaglia di raccattati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2014)

Molto male. Si poteva fare ben di più nonostante la superiorità dei maledetti.

Questo però servirà per placare un po' gli entusiasmi e i voli pindarici. Nella speranza però che si mantenga l'equilibrio, e non si gridi ora allo scatafascio totale.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

La cosa ancora più triste è che con la stadio strapieno hanno giocato come se nulla fosse, partita finita solo per l'atteggiamento di chi parte battuto; si meritano 15000 persone di media a vita.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Se nelle prossime partite torneremo a vincere con continuità, dimenticheremo tutto. Certo, anch'io sono deluso, ma obbiettivamente c'erano poche speranze di andare a casa con qualche punto. Avessimo un centrocampo degno, cioè Muntari che non sa toccare la palla con il piede, Poli che pur avendo fatto meglio rispetto alle precedenti ha dimostrato che non può fare il titolare, specie in certe partite. L'unico salvabile è De Jong vs Marchisio, Pereyra, Asamoah, Pogba, Lichtsteiner. E poi siamo agli inizi e veniamo da una stagione orrenda. Ripeto, meglio perdere questa che perdere punti contro l'Empoli la prossima.


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Loro avevano giocato in Champions e noi no, a 15 minuti dalla fine eravamo sulle gambe. Iniziamo a chiederci se erano le preparazioni di Allegri o altro...



non per dire ma la juventus ha giocatori straripanti fisicamente, la condizione fisica non c'entra niente, Pogba fa le onde, noi abbiamo Poli e Muntari che son dei cadaveri


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2014)

fisicamente ci sono superiori nell'aggredire difensivamente, ma concordo in pieno che siano bravissimi nel far girare la palla, e hanno gente che ha i piedi per farlo e le idee CHIARE.
cioe' pogba vidal pirlo ma anche marchisio e pereyra sono 2 3 4 5 1100000 spanne sopra il nostro miglior centrocampista (teoricamente il broken montolivo), figuriamoci su poli muntari e il pur volenteroso dejong che in mezzo a 5 puo' fare quello che può, mica è superman.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma tu puoi pure giocare così accorto ma poi quando riparti ci vuole una logica. Non puoi ripartire con il solo menez da solo che fa tutto lui.... bhoo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non per dire ma la juventus ha giocatori straripanti fisicamente, la condizione fisica non c'entra niente, Pogba fa le onde, noi abbiamo Poli e Muntari che son dei cadaveri



Infatti siamo d'accordo, il problema sono in primis i giocatori.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non per dire ma la juventus ha giocatori straripanti fisicamente, la condizione fisica non c'entra niente, Pogba fa le onde, noi abbiamo Poli e Muntari che son dei cadaveri



E' questo il punto!!! Muntari non ha proprio corso...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

Ennesima sveglia, un'altra umiliazione. Inzaghi si è preso una bella lezione pure da quello scarsone di Allegri.
Assolutamente indecenti Poli (inutile) e Muntari (dannosissimo), quest'ultimo si è confermato come l'antitesi del calcio, altro che "il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo in rosa".

Ma si sa, se vuoi competere, cacci i SOLDI e compri i giocatori, altro che i colpi del condor.

Una sconfitta che mi delude tantissimo ma che serve a far tornare coi piedi per terra un ambiente che si era gasato troppo, tifosi compresi. Questa è la triste realtà del Milan.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

Male. Male per come é stata preparata e interpretata la partita. Questo finto nove é deleterio alla lunga, perché non sappiamo giocare in altri modi poi. Fisicamente non posso concepire che la squadra stava sulle ginocchia al 60esimo, senza aver fatto chissà che prima, e senza aver giocato in mezzo alla settimana, mentre la Juventus andava a 1000. Assurdo. E nessuno lo fa notare. È il centrocampo senza qualità nel calcio non paga. Assurdo aver preso Van ginkel per farlo marcire in panchina. Preferendo due insulti al calcio. Tutta colpa di Inzaghi mi dispiace.

Abbiati 7 - stava per fare il miracolo su Tevez, dopo aver salvato il risultato nel primo tempo,

Abate 7 - splendida partita difensiva.
Zapata 7 - anche lui molto bene, anche se l'errore é sempre dietro l'angolo.
Rami 6 - non é in forma come lo scorso anno, ha bisogno di giocare. E deve giocare.
De sciglio 5 - boh, mi sembra di nuovo involuto. Spesso incerto e saltato.

Poli 5 - un mediano che non pressa e non recupera e non ringhia. A che serve?
De jong 6 - meno bene del solito, ma deve coprire pure gli altri 2 vicini
Muntari 4 - come Poli, ma in più fa delle sciocchezze calcistiche da follia. Come folle é chi lo schiera

Honda 5,5 - colpo di testa e quasi nulla altro. Però la partita é difficile. Fisicamente mi pare debole. E continuo a pensare che se giocasse al centro sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
Menez 6,5 - altra buona partita,ma é troppo solo e deve stare troppo dietro.
El Sharaawi 4 - partita nulla. Come gli accade in tutti i big match

Bonaventura 5,5
Torres s.v.
Pazzini s.v.

Inzaghi 4 - come scritto sopra, partita preparata male, e cambi folli. Avere un van Ginkel in panchina e preferirgli due incapaci é folle, e mi dispiace da incompetente. E i fatti gli danno torto. La prima Juve di conte, al primo big match contro il Milan di allegri campione d'Italia, ci distrusse. Questo perché la squadra aveva foga e agonismo. Mi sarei atteso una partita simile. Invece la squadra era moscia e stanca. Non capisco. E Poi non capisco un'altra cosa, perché dopo 60 minuti stiamo di nuovo sulle gambe. Senza coppe? Mentre la Juventus corre sempre?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La cosa ancora più triste è che con la stadio strapieno hanno giocato come se nulla fosse, partita finita solo per l'atteggiamento di chi parte battuto; si meritano 15000 persone di media a vita.



Pero anche il pubblico presente non ha fatto un granche a gara in corso. Forse era perche 'l ho vista su Sky, ma il pubblico non mi sembrava spingere la squadra. Fischi per la Juve non c'erano pratticamente mai. Persino al Camp Nou partecipano di piu.


----------



## Smarx10 (20 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo passando da un eccesso all'altro... Fino a due ore fa eravamo da scudetto e ora siamo da ottavo posto? Non esageriamo dai, come in tutte le cose la verità sta nel mezzo e io in questo momento continuo a credere che il milan sia da terzo-quarto posto... Anche in questa partitaccia si sono viste alcune note positive, come abate e zapata. Da rivedere qualcosa sulla fase offensiva che fino ad ora ci aveva regalato 6 punti in due partite. Lo schema difendiamoci e contropiede non funziona con tutte le squadre, soprattutto con le grandi che difendono molto meglio di parma e lazio. Personalmente sarei passato molto prima al 4-2-3-1.. Mettendo magari van ginkel al posto di muntari e tenendo honda a destra.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2014)

sconfitta meritata, Juve nettamente superiore, mi sarei aspettato molto di più dai ragazzi, più cattiveria, più pressing..invece niente! solo Menez ci ha creduto! 

Abbiati 6.5 bene stasera, poco colpevole sul gol
Abate 6.5 bravo in difesa, un po meno in attacco
Rami 6 fa il suo
Zapata 6 poteva prendere di più se fosse più sicuro con la palla fra i piedi
De Sciglio 5.5 ha dormito tutta la partita
Poli 5 non se é visto per tutta la partita
De Jong 6 deve fare tutto lui, non é aiutato dai suoi compagni di reparto
Muntari 4.5 il peggiore, ha giocato palesemente contro
Honda 6 si da da fare, chiude bene in qualche occasione, ma fatica nei contrasti
Menez 7 il migliore, in avanti fa tutto lui
El Shaarawy 5.5 si vede poco, troppo timido

Bonaventura 6(generoso) si vede poco anche lui
Torres SV 
Pazzini SV

Inzaghi 4.5 non puoi lasciare Muntari per 90 minuti, Poli doveva uscire prima.. la mossa Pazzini é da manicomio...La squadra poco cattiva!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ennesima sveglia, un'altra umiliazione. Inzaghi si è preso una bella lezione pure da quello scarsone di Allegri.
> Assolutamente indecenti Poli (inutile) e Muntari (dannosissimo), quest'ultimo si è confermato come l'antitesi del calcio, altro che "il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo in rosa".
> 
> Ma si sa, se vuoi competere, cacci i SOLDI e compri i giocatori, altro che i colpi del condor.
> ...



Non parliamo di soldi. Muntari guadagna piu di Pjanic, Strootman, Jorginho e Naingolann. A 30 anni.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 7

Abate 6.5
*Zapata 7*
Rami 6
De Sciglio 6

Poli 5
De Jong 5.5
*Muntari 4*

Honda 5
Menez 6
El Sharaawy 4.5

Bonaventura sv
Torres sv
Pazzini sv

*Inzaghi 4*


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ennesima sveglia, un'altra umiliazione. Inzaghi si è preso una bella lezione pure da quello scarsone di Allegri.
> Assolutamente indecenti Poli (inutile) e Muntari (dannosissimo), quest'ultimo si è confermato come l'antitesi del calcio, altro che "il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo in rosa".
> 
> Ma si sa, se vuoi competere, cacci i SOLDI e compri i giocatori, altro che i colpi del condor.
> ...



Raga ma tornare coi piedi per terra cosa??? Qua tutti diciamo che l'obiettivo è entrare nelle coppe, anche l'EL. A me dispiace solo per l'atteggiamento moscio contro una Juve normale. Però non è che al primo K.O. dobbiamo dare addosso ai ragazzi.


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Male. Male per come é stata preparata e interpretata la partita. Questo finto nove é deleterio alla lunga, perché non sappiamo giocare in altri modi poi. Fisicamente non posso concepire che la squadra stava sulle ginocchia al 60esimo, senza aver fatto chissà che prima, e senza aver giocato in mezzo alla settimana, mentre la Juventus andava a 1000. Assurdo. E nessuno lo fa notare. È il centrocampo senza qualità nel calcio non paga. Assurdo aver preso Van ginkel per farlo marcire in panchina. Preferendo due insulti al calcio. Tutta colpa di Inzaghi mi dispiace.
> 
> Abbiati 7 - stava per fare il miracolo su Tevez, dopo aver salvato il risultato nel primo tempo,
> 
> ...



D'accordo su tutto , io della condizione fisica l'ho detto subito .


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga ma tornare coi piedi per terra cosa??? Qua tutti diciamo che l'obiettivo è entrare nelle coppe, anche l'EL. A me dispiace solo per l'atteggiamento moscio contro una Juve normale. Però non è che al primo K.O. dobbiamo dare addosso ai ragazzi.



Si può perdere contro la Juve , ma l'atteggiamento è VERGOGNOSO .


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga ma tornare coi piedi per terra cosa??? Qua tutti diciamo che l'obiettivo è entrare nelle coppe, anche l'EL. A me dispiace solo per l'atteggiamento moscio contro una Juve normale. *Però non è che al primo K.O. dobbiamo dare addosso ai ragazzi.*



Il problema non è la sconfitta, ma l'atteggiamento. Inzaghi ha fatto giocare la squadra come un Cesena qualunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la sconfitta, ma l'atteggiamento. Inzaghi ha fatto giocare la squadra come un Cesena qualunque.



Non sono sicuro che Muntari potrebbe fare il titolare a Cesena.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga ma tornare coi piedi per terra cosa??? Qua tutti diciamo che l'obiettivo è entrare nelle coppe, anche l'EL. A me dispiace solo per l'atteggiamento moscio contro una Juve normale. Però non è che al primo K.O. dobbiamo dare addosso ai ragazzi.



Non puoi negare che in generale (forum e non) c'è chi pensa (pensava a questo punto) che la squadra è forte e che può ambire allo scudetto. L'ho letto di persona. Non è un attacco a nessuno, ma l'ambiente si è troppo esaltato.


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Settembre 2014)

Troppo catastrofismo. Ma non lo sapevate che Poli e Muntari fanno schifo? O ve lo ricordate solo quando si perde? D'altronde io a Inzaghi sulla formazione non imputo nulla, perchè vieni da 6 punti su 6 , e contro la Juvve non puoi certo rivoluzionare la formazione... Gli imputerò qualcosa se martedì o domenica a Empoli e Cesena non cambierà qualcosa...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si può perdere contro la Juve , ma l'atteggiamento è VERGOGNOSO .



Infatti l'atteggiamento è stato pessimo. Si poteva fare molto ma molto di più. Pippo ha sbagliato senz'altro e senza scuse la preparazione del match. Però non crocifiggerei i ragazzi e l'allenatore. Il campionato è lungo ed è inutile fare valutazioni affrettate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2014)

Grossa differenza di qualità (e si sapeva),ma la cosa preoccupante è stata la tenuta fisica (evidentemente Allegri non ha ancora soppiantato i meriti di Conte,motivo per cui credo che vinceranno ancora lo Scudo).
Inzaghi vuole una squadra con la bava alla bocca,ma come pensa di farlo efficacemente se al primo scontro di alto profilo i nostri muoiono mezz'ora prima?
Comunque va bene così,molto meglio tornare subito all'umiltà piuttosto che crogiolarsi ulteriormente (mi riferisco sopratutto alla società).
Ah,spero che Pippo apra finalmente gli occhi su qualche giocatore palesemente inadeguato.


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma pare che pure Inzaghi fosse incaxxato, e non li volesse vedere cosi' bassi.
ma purtroppo un conto è avere un centrocampo che ti difende bene e attacca bene (seedorf pirlo gattuso, tanto per dirne uno) un contro è avere un centrocampo muntari poli dejong, che diciamocelo, è da udinese giu' di li' come qualita' (a parte dejong che se messo nel giusto contesto è formidabile, ma dovrebbe essere il gattuso della situazione non la "stella"....)


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2014)

Ma il rigore c era?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 6 
Abate 5.5 Sul gol si fa fregare da un giocatore che era per la terra...... 
Rami 6.5 Ci evita un pò di guai
Zapata 6.5 Come Ramì... forse meno sicuro
Poli 5 imbarazzante il confronto con pogba. Si sta nocerinizzando 
De Jong 7 lavora per 3... 
Muntari 3 non scrivo nulla.. mi vengono in mente solo minacce e insulti
Honda 6 come poli, soffre la fisicità altrui. Però qualcosina in + riesce a fare
Menez 7 l'unico che lotta. forse aveva guadagnato pure un rigore... 
El Shaarawy 5 si vede che non era in condizione. mai in partita

Bonaventura boh... e chi l'ha visto
Torres SV 
Pazzini SV

Inzaghi 5 non so quanto sia colpa sua per la mancanza di grinta in qualche giocatore... però sicuramente la scelta di tenere in campo certi scarti di discarica ricade tutta su di lui


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non puoi negare che in generale (forum e non) c'è chi pensa (pensava a questo punto) che la squadra è forte e che può ambire allo scudetto. L'ho letto di persona. Non è un attacco a nessuno, ma l'ambiente si è troppo esaltato.



Vabbè non è che il pensiero di uno equivale ad una valutazione globale dell'intero ambiente rossonero. Dai. A me sembra, sicuramente non sarà il tuo caso, che molti aspettavano il primo k.o. per far uscire le solite critiche cicliche. Sappiamo tutti quale siano le lacune della squadra, ma calma e sangue freddo. Diamo tempo ai ragazzi. Tra quache mese sarà diverso e si potra anche criticare aspramente l'operato di squadra e società.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga ma tornare coi piedi per terra cosa??? Qua tutti diciamo che l'obiettivo è entrare nelle coppe, anche l'EL. A me dispiace solo per l'atteggiamento moscio contro una Juve normale. Però non è che al primo K.O. dobbiamo dare addosso ai ragazzi.



Stavolta sono d'accordo. Giocavamo con la Juve comunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2014)

Vedendo le imagini su Sky, per me il rigore ci stava.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 7 nulla da dire, bravo christian

Abate 7 
Zapata 6 mette sempre paura palla tra i piedi però anche oggi è stato decente
Rami 6,5
De sciglio 5,5 mah poco cattivo

Poli 5 meglio rispetto a Parma, ma non basta
De jong 6,5 regge un centrocampo dove gioca solo lui
Muntari 4 penoso, non ha fatto nulla di buono se non i passaggi elementari

Honda 6 dà tutto poi non ce la fa più, giusto cambiarlo
Menez 6,5 bravo menez, se fai bene in certe partite, significa che hai anche personalità
El Shaarawy 5,5 si sacrifica e corre per la squadra, anche lui dovrebbe essere più cattivo, però è molto difficile quando non sei sostenuto da un centrocampo come si deve.

Bonaventura 6 qualche buono spunto, ma anche lui può poco
Torres s.v.
Pazzini 3 inutile

Inzaghi: 5,5 Voto un pò "pompato", perchè comunque già alla terza si è ritrovato una squadra molto più forte, dove aveva poche speranze, però non gli dò la sufficienza, perchè conoscendo come è lui, gli è mancata la voglia di rischiare e mettere una formazione più offensiva ad inizio secondo tempo, ma piuttosto ha preferito difendersi, inutilmente, visto il risultato comunque negativo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la sconfitta, ma l'atteggiamento. Inzaghi ha fatto giocare la squadra come un Cesena qualunque.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti l'atteggiamento è stato pessimo. Si poteva fare molto ma molto di più. Pippo ha sbagliato senz'altro e senza scuse la preparazione del match. Però non crocifiggerei i ragazzi e l'allenatore. Il campionato è lungo ed è inutile fare valutazioni affrettate.



Mah secondo me ci hanno anche un pò fatto giocare male loro. Diciamo che una partita mal giocata a Inzaghi la concedo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedendo le imagini su Sky, per me il rigore ci stava.



Anche secondo me. Però in diretta onestamente non l'avrei fischiato, Marchisio è stato furbo a togliere subito la gamba.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedendo le imagini su Sky, per me il rigore ci stava.



Anche secondo me.


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2014)

e mi fa arrabbiare a bestia vedere che la società compra ali mentre dovrebbe rafforzare il centrocampo, sinceramente inguardabile ormai.
e il bello è che ci han messo dentro pure essien l'anno scorso, errori su errori, Pereyra faceva cosi' schifo? ok costava 12 mln, mi pare che li valga....o Naingolaan? anche lui costava 10 mln , era praticamente nostro.
Quando in telecronaca han detto che buffon era praticamente nostro nel 2007 ma che berlusconi decise di non spendere 20 mln per un portiere, capisco che questa societa' a furia di giorni del condor e scartini presi qua e la' non sara' mai piu' il MIO MILAN.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Giocavamo in casa e ci siamo solo difesi (male e senza cervello).
Non dico che dovevamo mettere a ferro e fuoco tutto ma eravamo spenti e arrendevoli, si poteva anche perdere ma senza provarci nemmeno no.
La verità sta nel mezzo e infatti il nostro mezzo è un centrocampo da far pietà.
Capitolo Abbiati, stasera ha fatto una bella partita, le ultime cartucce almeno le sta sparando sensatamente.


----------



## antony1982juve (20 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti e scusate l'intrusione. Partita a parte (ci sta perdere con la Juve) volevo fare i complimenti ai milanisti per la correttezza mostrata allo stadio. Ho visto maglie juventine in mezzo a quelle rossonere, senza il minimo incidente. Mi rendo conto che in un Paese civile questa dovrebbe essere la regola e non l'eccezione.. ma se penso a quei dementi dei vostri cugini... 
In ogni caso in bocca al lupo per il resto della stagione e spero che arriviate sopra l'Inter.

[MENTION=1594]antony1982juve[/MENTION] attenzione alle parole censurate. Presentati comuque qui --> http://www.milanworld.net/prendi-il-tuo-posto-vf40/


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi diciamo la VERITÀ , nessuno si aspettava nulla , solo 11 giocatori con la bava alla bocca , ma quando ? Abbiamo fatto ridere punto .


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Sono deluso, ma non per il risultato che mi aspettavo. Avevo preventivato una sconfitta per 3-1 (quindi, più netta in termini di risultato), ma credevo che avremmo lottato su ogni pallone e corso come dei pazzi per 90 minuti. Invece abbiamo perso come ha fatto l'Empoli con la Roma settimana scorsa. La Juve è più forte, 45 punti di distacco non si annullano in 3 partite (e nemmeno in un paio di stagioni, a dirla tutta), ma questa gara mi è sembrata il remake di Italia-Uruguay. Milan che ha badato solamente a difendersi senza idee di gioco, senza fare 3 passaggi consecutivi. Una volta poi preso il gol il nulla più totale. Io comunque così come non mi sono esaltato per le prime 2 vittorie non mi deprimo per questa sconfitta. Tuttavia, mi aspetto una reazione a partire dal prossimo turno. Umiltà, basta proclami, basta parole al vento, ora bisogna pedalare. Non voglio nemmeno criticare giocatori giovani, esperti, ecc..., ma una squadra che si presenta con un centrocampo Poli-De Jong-Muntari non può andare da nessuna parte. Prima sistemiamo il centrocampo, poi pensiamo agli altri reparti. I peggiori in campo per quanto mi riguarda sono stati proprio le 2 mezzali.

*Pagelle:*
Abbiati 6
Abate 6
Zapata 6,5
Rami 6
De Sciglio 5,5
Poli 3,5
De Jong 5,5
Muntari 4
Honda 5
Menez 6
El Sharaawy 5

Bonaventura s.v.
Torres s.v.
Pazzini s.v.

Inzaghi 4


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2014)

Sicuramente una prestazione al di sotto delle aspettative, ma la Juve è troppo forte per noi soprattutto a livello fisico e poi hanno 3 anni di rodaggio. L'importante è restare uniti, se si continua con la voglia e il sacrificio che vuole Pippo si può creare veramente un bellissimo progetto.

Abbiati 6
Abate 7 fino a prima del gol, tutte diagonali perfette...poi ha dimenticato Tevez...5,5
Zapata 7,5
Rami 5
De Sciglio 5 non ha gli attributi questo qui....oppure ancora non ha capito che deve tirarli fuori
De Jong 7
Poli 6
Muntari 4,5
Honda 6
Menez 6,5
El Shaarawy 5

Bonaventura 6
Torres sv
Pazzini sv


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Settembre 2014)

è stata proprio una partita impostata sulla difesa... probabilmente non è nemmeno una scelta sbagliata, vista la rosa che disponiamo, non possiamo pretendere di fare la partita (era evidente come facessimo fatica a portare la palla impostando noi l'azione), il rammarico è che non c'è stata pressione durante l'inizio della loro azione, forse avremmo dovuto attaccarli più alti. Era comunque una partita disperata, inzaghi nel suo immaginario, nel migliore dei modi l'avrebbe voluta risolvere con un gol a buffo (ad es il colpo di testa di honda parato da buffon). Il fatto ora sta nell'inserire i nuovi innesti a centrocampo, ora non ci stanno scuse


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi diciamo la VERITÀ , nessuno si aspettava nulla , solo 11 giocatori con la bava alla bocca , ma quando ? Abbiamo fatto ridere punto .


Ma certo. Questo si. Un atteggiamento simile non lo voglio vedere più.


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Settembre 2014)

abbiamo difeso tutta la partita in 11 con nessuna speranza di ripartire veloci in contropiede e ovviamente abbiamo fatto il loro gioco.

non ho mai visto tante palle rinviate a caso come questa sera, lasciamo stare che i nostri centrocampisti fanno schifo ma neanche 2 passaggi di fila sanno fare....


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Settembre 2014)

Partita brutta per l'atteggiamento eccessivamente impaurito e arrendevole.Volersi difendere sì ma così è stato troppo.Però sinceramente la sconfitta me l'aspettavo anche perchè è la Juve,sappiamo che tecnicamente e purtroppo anche fisicamente ci sovrastano.
In ogni caso non la vedo troppo nera,almeno non se dalla prossima si ricomincia a lottare per 90 minuti con grinta e voglia come è di giusto.Siamo all'inizio,la squadra è ancora in fase di rodaggio,l'allenatore è quello che ha sbagliato di più stasera,ma è anche lui alle prime armi.Non mi abbatto troppo stasera come non mi ero esaltata eccessivamente prima.Il campionato è lungo e solo più avanti si potrà giudicare meglio questo Milan.


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma certo. Questo si. Un atteggiamento simile non lo voglio vedere più.



Inzaghi è contento , non ci siamo . Mi aspettavo una autocritica .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi ora dovrebbe mangiarseli. CHe rosicata ragazzi, ci credevo al pareggio.

Poli e Muntari sono da buttare nel secchio della spazzatura.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è contento , non ci siamo . Mi aspettavo una autocritica .



Sa benissimo che la squadra non ha fatto bene e penso che lo dica ai ragazzi.


----------



## davoreb (20 Settembre 2014)

Sono appena tornato dalla stadio, brutta partita... Troppo timore.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Settembre 2014)

Dichiarazioni di inzaghi allucinanti che dice : "Non pensavo di essere giá da adesso così vicini ai livelli della juve"..........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di inzaghi allucinanti che dice : "Non pensavo di essere giá da adesso così vicini ai livelli della juve"..........



Intendeva che non potevamo raggiungerlo... ha detto che alla terza giornata era impossibile pensare di colmare un gap di 50 punti di distacco.
Parlava dell'aspetto tecnico, non di quello della grinta.
Per me è sacrosanto quello che ha detto, molto peggio chi dall'alto della sua posizione in settimana ha parlato di scudetto sicuro.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2014)

Peccato si poteva provare a giocare un pò di piu invece di giocare negli ultimi 25 metri. Comunque il terzo posto è possibile.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2014)

Pensiamo ai tre punti nella prossima gara, martedì ad Empoli.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Settembre 2014)

Partita orribile, rinunciataria e senza un solo tiro in porta dopo essere andati in svantaggio (e solo uno in tutta la partita...).
Abbiamo pensato solo a difendere, e non si può giocare in questo modo davanti ad un San Siro pieno e passionale, con la maglia del Milan addosso.

A mio parere DISASTROSI Poli (non serve a nulla...non si nota...è impreciso...mediocre, non da Milan - almeno non da "Milan di una volta"), De Sciglio (mai visto un giocatore tanto sopravvalutato da critica ed anche da molti tifosi, gli mancano grinta e qualità, non è un predestinato), Muntari (...) e soprattutto El Shaarawy (NULLO, non cerca mai la palla, non salta mai l'uomo, non fa essenzialmente niente e sbaglia numerosi stop).

Salvo Rami, Menez (giocatore tecnicamente di un'altra categoria, l'unico a creare idee di pericolosità, l'unico a provare giocate difficili) e Abate (decisamente più positivo e concentrato di De Sciglio).


----------



## Aphex (20 Settembre 2014)

Io sinceramente non capisco chi definisce la nostra una "buona partita difensiva". Ammassare dieci giocatori in 20 o 30 metri non significa difendersi bene, anzi, la nostra fase di non possesso ora come ora è aberrante; loro entravano in area con un solo dribbling o con un semplicissimo uno-due. Secondo me tatticamente non ci siamo proprio, ad esempio trovo inutile far fare i terzini ad Honda ed ElSha quando comunque, prima o poi, il goal lo prendi. Tanto vale tenerli a pressare alto e stop.

Ah, capitolo a parte per la sempre sontuosa preparazione fisica. Loro avevano giocato martedì e a metà secondo tempo erano i nostri con la lingua di fuori, mentre loro ripartivano in contropiede ad ogni azione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pensato solo a difendere, e non si può giocare in questo modo davanti ad un San Siro pieno e passionale, con la maglia del Milan addosso.



San Siro sicuramente il migliore in campo. Peccato, meritava di più.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2014)

Potevamo giocare con piu coraggio. Spero si passi al piu presto al 4 2 3 1. Poli e Muntari sono improponibili


----------



## Aragorn (20 Settembre 2014)

Bello schifo stasera, per fortuna contro Juve e Roma ci sono solo due partite all'anno. Sperò però che contro le altre (Napoli e Inter comprese) ,a prescindere dal risultato, non si debba più assistere a simili "spettacoli".


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi poi dice che "i ragazzi hanno corso tantissimo"...lo ha visto solo lui..


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Inzaghi poi dice che "i ragazzi hanno corso tantissimo"...lo ha visto solo lui..


E' vero eh. Soltanto che la corsa l'hanno sprecata per difendersi, non per attaccare.


----------



## Julian Ross (21 Settembre 2014)

Hanno pure difeso male: stare in undici schiacciati negli ultimi trenta metri di campo è controproducente. Inoltre non ho visto né pressing asfissiante né corse clamorose in recupero (addirittura spesso camminavano...).

La Juve ha giocato in Champions ed è parsa notevolmente più fresca...



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' vero eh. Soltanto che la corsa l'hanno sprecata per difendersi, non per attaccare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Vedo elogi per Seedorf. Io vi ricordo che con Seedorf abbiamo fatto una partita indegna con il Napoli e a me Seedorf non dispiacque per quello che ha fatto con noi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Hanno pure difeso male: stare in undici schiacciati negli ultimi trenta metri di campo è controproducente. Inoltre non ho visto né pressing asfissiante né corse clamorose in recupero (addirittura spesso camminavano...).
> 
> La Juve ha giocato in Champions ed è parsa notevolmente più fresca...



all'inizio del campionato avere più partite nella gambe è meglio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ora dovrebbe mangiarseli. CHe rosicata ragazzi, ci credevo al pareggio.
> 
> Poli e Muntari sono da buttare nel secchio della spazzatura.



muntari male oggi, pensare che poli è stato più positivo della altre volte, ma non può assolutamente giocare titolare..


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Non abbiamo mai osato e quindi la sconfitta ci sta ma il rigore su Menez c'era nonostante lui accentui.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

E comunque, come mi aspettavo, son già partiti i deliri su Inzaghi. Ora magari se martedì o mercoledì vinciamo a Empoli torniamo dei marziani. Se giocavo alla SNAI 10 euro su questi commenti ero già alle Maldive da milionario.

Piena fiducia a Pippo, dopo 3 e ripeto TRE partite è lecito commettere degli sbagli, lui da persona intelligente li capirà e agirà di conseguenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

preferivo perdere 4-0 giocandomela, che perdere cosi sperando nello 0-0, oggi inzaghi mi ha deluso..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo mai osato e quindi la sconfitta ci sta ma il rigore su Menez c'era nonostante lui accentui.



era nettissimo, impossibile non dare un rigore del gnere, se marchisio non lo ostacola va in porta a calciare..


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

Sinceramente non mi aspettavo un milan così catenacciaro e difensivista.

Comunque credo che questa partita l'abbiate iniziata già a perdere durante la settimana, troppo entusiasmo, un sacco di paragoni fuori luogo, Berlusconi che suona la carica, Barbara che aggiunge la coreografia ecc.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> preferivo perdere 4-0 giocandomela, che perdere cosi sperando nello 0-0, oggi inzaghi mi ha deluso..



Paradossalmente sì. Io sono sempre dell'idea che bisogna evitare le figuracce, ma c'è modo e modo di perdere. Si poteva anche perdere 0-1 giocando male ma lottando e cercando di abbozzare malamente un qualsiasi tipo di gioco, ma non cercando di evitare i danni restando tutti in difesa come se fossimo il Virtus Entella che si trova catapultato al Bernabeu.
Però secondo me questa sera si è ridimensionato il sovradimensionamento del Milan. Le critiche per quanto mi riguardano lasciano il tempo che trovano, ora bisogna riprendersi e vincere le prossime partite. La Juve è troppo fuori portata per noi, così come per tutte le altre del campionato, Roma (forse) esclusa.


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

La posto nel caso qualcuno voglia rivedere l'episodio di Menez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Domanda: come mai vi aspettavate di fare bel giuoco contro la Juventus? Credevate seriamente che avessimo colmato il _ghep_? L'unica differenza dall'anno scorso è che forse, quest'anno, possiamo tentare di tornare in Europa, se EL o CL non si sa, la Juve entrerà ancora tra le prime due posizioni. Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La posto nel caso qualcuno voglia rivedere l'episodio di Menez.



Il rigore secondo me c'era, ma sinceramente non mi piace parlare degli episodi né a favore né contro visto come ha (non) giocato la squadra. La sconfitta è strameritata proprio perché abbiamo perso in partenza aldilà della forza della Juve.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda: come mai vi aspettavate di fare bel giuoco contro la Juventus? Credevate seriamente che avessimo colmato il _ghep_? L'unica differenza dall'anno scorso è che forse, quest'anno, possiamo tentare di tornare in Europa, se EL o CL non si sa, la Juve entrerà ancora tra le prime due posizioni. Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


Splendidi, ti prego, tra fare bel giuoco e fare catenaccio fatto male sperando di non prendere gol ci sono tantissime sfumature. Si può anche perdere provando a giocare la partita e non a rinunciare completamente a passare la metacampo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda: come mai vi aspettavate di fare bel giuoco contro la Juventus? Credevate seriamente che avessimo colmato il _ghep_? L'unica differenza dall'anno scorso è che forse, quest'anno, possiamo tentare di tornare in Europa, se EL o CL non si sa, la Juve entrerà ancora tra le prime due posizioni. Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?



Bel gioco no e nemmeno risultato. Ma almeno un atteggiamento da squadra seria e non da provinciale neo promossa.


----------



## juventino (21 Settembre 2014)

Prestazione deludente del Milan, soprattutto dal punto di vista dell'atteggiamento. Non dico che avreste vinto sicuro giocando con maggiore cattiveria, ma di sicuro sareste riusciti a creare problemi ad una Juventus che alla fine ha giocato la sua solita partita ordinata e nulla più. 
Oltre a ciò la chiave della partita è stata il centrocampo dove l'ottimo De Jong è stato lasciato solo (Muntari e Poli non pervenuti) a lottare col forte reparto della Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La posto nel caso qualcuno voglia rivedere l'episodio di Menez.



Eh, il tocco c'è. Il rigore poteva darlo. Vabbè....


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il rigore secondo me c'era, ma sinceramente non mi piace parlare degli episodi né a favore né contro visto come ha (non) giocato la squadra. La sconfitta è strameritata proprio perché abbiamo perso in partenza aldilà della forza della Juve.



Lo so lo so, non state recriminando nulla! Era giusto per analizzare la situazione. 
Per me Marchisio a stento lo tocca, Menez sente la gamba e simula aspettandosi che questa rimanga lì, ma ovviamente non si accorge che marchisio la leva subito dopo, per questo motivo la simulazione risulta goffa e innaturale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bel gioco no e nemmeno risultato. Ma almeno un atteggiamento da squadra seria e non da provinciale neo promossa.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Splendidi, ti prego, tra fare bel giuoco e fare catenaccio fatto male sperando di non prendere gol ci sono tantissime sfumature. Si può anche perdere provando a giocare la partita e non a rinunciare completamente a passare la metacampo.


Ma io non ho capito esattamente cosa pretendeste da questa squadra. La pochezza tecnica dei nostri è imbarazzante, l'atteggiamento conta fino ad un certo punto quando non riesci a fare due passaggi di fila.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito esattamente cosa pretendeste da questa squadra. La pochezza tecnica dei nostri è imbarazzante, l'atteggiamento conta fino ad un certo punto quando non riesci a fare due passaggi di fila.



Splè a te sembra normale che il Milan abbia giocato come un cesena qualunque contro la Juventus? Era chiedere troppo vedere la tanto sbandierata cattiveria agonistica? Solo questo chiedevo, e non credo che per portare a termine ciò servisse il Brasile di Pelè.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splè a te sembra normale che il Milan abbia giocato come un cesena qualunque contro la Juventus? Era chiedere troppo vedere la tanto sbandierata cattiveria agonistica? Solo questo chiedevo, e non credo che per portare a termine ciò servisse il Brasile di Pelè.



.



Tom! ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, non state recriminando nulla! Era giusto per analizzare la situazione.
> Per me Marchisio a stento lo tocca, Menez sente la gamba e simula aspettandosi che questa rimanga lì, ma ovviamente non si accorge che marchisio la leva subito dopo, per questo motivo la simulazione risulta goffa e innaturale.



Menez ha sicuramente accentuato, ma il tocco c'è.
Per il resto vale quanto sopra, non avremmo meritato di pareggiare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente sì. Io sono sempre dell'idea che bisogna evitare le figuracce, ma c'è modo e modo di perdere. Si poteva anche perdere 0-1 giocando male ma lottando e cercando di abbozzare malamente un qualsiasi tipo di gioco, ma non cercando di evitare i danni restando tutti in difesa come se fossimo il Virtus Entella che si trova catapultato al Bernabeu.
> Però secondo me questa sera si è ridimensionato il sovradimensionamento del Milan. Le critiche per quanto mi riguardano lasciano il tempo che trovano, ora bisogna riprendersi e vincere le prossime partite. La Juve è troppo fuori portata per noi, così come per tutte le altre del campionato, Roma (forse) esclusa.



concordo, ok che aveva di fronte un grandissimo avversario ma forse abbiamo avuto troppo rispetto della juve, non abbiamo creduto nei nostri mezzi, avremmo perso lo stesso ma lo avrei accettato di più, comunque pippo sta facendo un buon lavoro, i ragazzi hanno dato tutti il massimo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda: come mai vi aspettavate di fare bel giuoco contro la Juventus? Credevate seriamente che avessimo colmato il _ghep_? L'unica differenza dall'anno scorso è che forse, quest'anno, possiamo tentare di tornare in Europa, se EL o CL non si sa, la Juve entrerà ancora tra le prime due posizioni. Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?



non c'entra, ho detto che avrei preferito anche perdere 4-0 ma giocando in un altro modo, accontentarsi dello 0-0 è stato sbagliato, certo se ci riuscivamo a portare a casa il pareggio sarebbe stata una grande cosa..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prestazione deludente del Milan, soprattutto dal punto di vista dell'atteggiamento. Non dico che avreste vinto sicuro giocando con maggiore cattiveria, ma di sicuro sareste riusciti a creare problemi ad una Juventus che alla fine ha giocato la sua solita partita ordinata e nulla più.
> Oltre a ciò la chiave della partita è stata il centrocampo dove l'ottimo De Jong è stato lasciato solo (Muntari e Poli non pervenuti) a lottare col forte reparto della Juve.




a me ha sopreso pereyra, è stato a tratti devastante, riuscisse ad addrizzare un po la mira non è niente male davvero..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non c'entra, ho detto che avrei preferito anche perdere 4-0 ma giocando in un altro modo, accontentarsi dello 0-0 è stato sbagliato, certo se ci riuscivamo a portare a casa il pareggio sarebbe stata una grande cosa..


Giocare come se non si riescono a fare neanche due passaggi di fila?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splè a te sembra normale che il Milan abbia giocato come un cesena qualunque contro la Juventus? Era chiedere troppo vedere la tanto sbandierata cattiveria agonistica? Solo questo chiedevo, e non credo che per portare a termine ciò servisse il Brasile di Pelè.


Non serve il Brasile di Pelè ma sicuramente qualcosa in più di Poli e Muntari. Il nostro centrocampo è da Sampdoria o Udinese e queste squadre giocano esattamente come noi con la Juventus.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocare come se non si riescono a fare neanche due passaggi di fila?



provare a giocare mettiamola in quel modo, un pochettino più alti, praticamente non è la juve che ci ha schiacciato ma noi che abbiamo detto alla juve fate la partita e noi ci difendiamo a ridosso della nostra area, cercando qualche volta le ripartenze, che non siamo mai riusciti a fare tranne qualche volta nel primo tempo..seedorf perse 2-0 l'anno scorso contro la juve, ma fece una partita diversa, una partita offensiva, anche se perse io di quella partita non ero deluso, ero orgoglioso di quel milan..


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non serve il Brasile di Pelè ma sicuramente qualcosa in più di Poli e Muntari. Il nostro centrocampo è da Sampdoria o Udinese e queste squadre giocano esattamente come noi con la Juventus.



Lo scorso anno con Seedorf facemmo una partita dignitosa. Eppure anche lui aveva a disposizione gli stessi scarpari.


----------



## Principe (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda: come mai vi aspettavate di fare bel giuoco contro la Juventus? Credevate seriamente che avessimo colmato il _ghep_? L'unica differenza dall'anno scorso è che forse, quest'anno, possiamo tentare di tornare in Europa, se EL o CL non si sa, la Juve entrerà ancora tra le prime due posizioni. Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?



Eh ??? Bel gioco ? Ma chi lo ha mai chiesto ? Volevamo vedere una Squadra aggredire per 90 minuti se mai spaccargli un paio di Caviglie. Volevamo vedere una Squadra Guerreriera che pressava nella LORO aria di rigore . È stata una squadra imbarazzante impaurita prepararata male atleticamente e tatticamente , una squadra senza spina dorsale . A me personalmente di aver perso o vinto me ne frego . Abbiamo alzato la bandiera bianca dal primo minuto , siamo stati vergognosi . La Juve giocava ad un ritmo bassissimo e nonostante questo non l'abbiamo mai pressata sempre rintanati nella nostra area . Mi chiedo tu cosa ti aspettassi che non scendessimo in campo ?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocare come se non si riescono a fare neanche due passaggi di fila?



Aspè Lorè, sono il primo a dire che non bisogna farne una catastrofe, ma l'atteggiamento doveva essere diverso. Davanti avevi una Juve normale ed hai giocato come ha fatto il Chievo 3 settimane fa contro i Gobbi. Si poteva fare certamente di più.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2014)

Ma è normale il 5 della Gazzetta a Menez?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è normale il 5 della Gazzetta a Menez?



Forse il pagellista lo aveva contro al fantacalcio, credo sia l'unica spiegazione plausibile.
Dal centrocampo in su è stato l'unico giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Settembre 2014)

Non ho mai pensato potessimo essere alla pari della Juve, una Juve che ci era superiore quando avevamo Thiago e Ibra, figuriamoci adesso che hanno anche rinforzato la rosa.
Dico che mi sarei aspettato potessimo fare qualcosa in più sul piano della manovra, ma i giocatori sono questi.
Dico anche che a viso aperto avremmo perso 4 a 0, per esser chiari.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2014)

Partita pompatissima solo perchè è milan-juventus, la distanza è anche più grande di quanto immaginassi.
Tutti i limiti di questo milan sono stati camuffati dal fatto che avevamo 6 punti su 6


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non ho mai pensato potessimo essere alla pari della Juve, una Juve che ci era superiore quando avevamo Thiago e Ibra, figuriamoci adesso che hanno anche rinforzato la rosa.
> Dico che mi sarei aspettato potessimo fare qualcosa in più sul piano della manovra, ma i giocatori sono questi.
> Dico anche che a viso aperto avremmo perso 4 a 0, per esser chiari.



Anche secondo me, magari 4 a zero sicuramente no m avremmo perso lo stesso secondo me.


----------



## walter 22 (21 Settembre 2014)

Non sono queste le partite che il milan deve vincere ma mi aspettavo qualcosa di più, ne usciamo ridimensionati parecchio e sinceramente non so se questo è un bene o un male ce lo diranno le prossime due partite dove deve essere d'obbligo fare 6 punti.
La superiorità della juve era tutta nel centrocampo Pogba da solo vale più dei nostri, Poli e Muntari non servono a niente in una squadra che vuole arrivare al terzo posto, De Jong ha bisogno ai suoi lati di due in grado di alzare la testa e far ripartire l'azione.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è normale il 5 della Gazzetta a Menez?


Le altre redazioni gli hanno dato 6.5 si vede che quelli della gazzetta hanno visto un'altra partita altrimenti non è normale.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Settembre 2014)

La juve sistematicamente azzoppava il nostro giocatore che ripartiva per primo (Menez, o Honda, o Elsha). Sistematicamente e ripetutamente. Gialli affibiati a causa di ciò: 1 a ogbonna nel finale. In Europa avrebbero finito in 9, lamentandosi pure. Il problema è che qui in Italia sono si superiori a tutti a livello di rosa, ma possono anche fare quello che vogliono.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2014)

Non avevamo nulla da perdere (lo abbiamo detto tutti) ed infatti abbiamo perso. Loro sono di un'altra categoria. Poco da fare. A tratti ci hanno scherzato. 

Sull'impostazione tattica scelta da Inzaghi ci sarebbe da discutere quando volete, ma se avessimo giocato a viso aperto probabilmente ne avremmo presi 5-6. 

Comunque, più forti o più scarsi, a me dà un fastidio enorme, insopportabile, perdere sempre e comunque contro questi qui. Non ne posso più.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non avevamo nulla da perdere (lo abbiamo detto tutti) ed infatti abbiamo perso. Loro sono di un'altra categoria. Poco da fare. A tratti ci hanno scherzato.
> 
> Sull'impostazione tattica scelta da Inzaghi ci sarebbe da discutere quando volete, ma se avessimo giocato a viso aperto probabilmente ne avremmo presi 5-6.
> 
> *Comunque, più forti o più scarsi, a me dà un fastidio enorme, insopportabile, perdere sempre e comunque contro questi qui. Non ne posso più.*


Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
Ma da un certo punto di vista è meglio perdere 2-0 come abbiamo fatto l'anno scorso che 1-0 come ieri sera.
Lancio una provocazione: se non ci fosse stata la giocata di Pogba per il gol di Tevez e avessimo pareggiato 0-0 il vostro giudizio sul match (non sul risultato) quale sarebbe stato? Se ieri sera avessimo vinto 1-0 come 2 anni fa secondo voi saremmo diventati una squadra in grado di lottare per lo scudetto?
A me la Juve non mi è sembrata irresistibile ieri sera, ma se ha vinto pur non giocando benissimo con Vidal, Barzagli e Pirlo assenti e a tratti ci ha scherzato significa che tra noi e la Juve forse non ci sono 45 punti di differenza ma non ce ne sono tantissimi di meno al momento. La strada è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunque, più forti o più scarsi, a me dà un fastidio enorme, insopportabile, perdere sempre e comunque contro questi qui. Non ne posso più*.



.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, più forti o più scarsi, a me dà un fastidio enorme, insopportabile, perdere sempre e comunque contro questi qui. Non ne posso più.



Per altri 2 o 3 anni minimo sarà notte fonda.
Poi sappiamo che nella vita tutto può cambiare.
La partita di ritorno ci dirà molto dei nostri progressi.


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> .



il divario tecnico enorme e ha centrocampo, negli altri reparti più o meno siamo lì e ieri giocavano con due riserve. L'impostazione tattica della partita è stato completamente sbagliato e spero che Inzaghi impari da questo.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Ho letto addirittura che Menez simula. Tom, il rigore era netto. Che lui accentui okay, ma il contato c'è ed è evidente.
A Rizzoli è mancato il coraggio.

Poi se proprio vogliamo discutere, allora prendiamo il mani di ogbonna nel primo tempo anche.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Poi ripeto, è alla TERZA partita e ci sta qualche errore. Non l'abbiamo giocata ma più che per demeriti nostri perchè loro non ci han fatto giocare come volevamo noi. E che abbia tenuto più o meno la stessa formazione di Parma, ci sta. Fatto sta che non molliamo un centimetro, ci diamo dentro fino alla fine, e io son contento così.

Sempre con Pippo.

Ps. Vi ricordo che la Juve di Conte dopo 3 giornate aveva solo un punto più di noi [ad oggi] e se dovessimo vincere ad Empoli saremmo a più 2 sulla tanto glorificata Juventus di Conte 2011/2012. Quindi occhio con il troncare Inzaghi dopo 3 partite, lol.


----------



## Heaven (21 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo convivere col fatto che giochiamo come una provinciale qualunque, la Juventus è stata brava a toglierci le ripartenze.. centrocampo pietoso come al solito


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ho letto addirittura che Menez simula. Tom, il rigore era netto. Che lui accentui okay, ma il contato c'è ed è evidente.
> A Rizzoli è mancato il coraggio.
> 
> Poi se proprio vogliamo discutere, allora prendiamo il mani di ogbonna nel primo tempo anche.



Netto? Ragazzi non basta "toccare" un giocatore avversario nella propria area di rigore per dare il fallo eh.
Menez si aspettava che Marchisio lasciasse la gamba, cosa che non è accaduta, per questo si è buttato.
Se Marchisio avesse lasciato la gamba forse sarebbe riuscito a trarre in inganno l'arbitro, perché a quel punto la gamba destra sarebbe sbattuta contro quella di Marchisio, al posto di cadere nel vuoto platealmente.... non a caso nessuno ha protestato, visto che era da ammonizione (la seconda a voler essere fiscali).


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Il contatto c'è stato, lui accentua ma Marchisio lo aggancia. Se non è rigore questo. 

Poi non do sicuramente la colpa all'arbitro per la sconfitta, però inizia a darmi quel rigore e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il contatto c'è stato, lui accentua ma Marchisio lo aggancia. Se non è rigore questo.
> 
> Poi non do sicuramente la colpa all'arbitro per la sconfitta, però inizia a darmi quel rigore e poi ne riparliamo.



Non lo aggangia, fa intervento cercando la palla, tocca il parastinchi di Menez e toglie immediatamente la gamba per non ostacolarlo.
Menez sente il tocco e simula (e conoscendolo dalla Roma non è nemmeno la prima volta, per usare un eufemismo), goffamente. Ammonizione tutta la vita...per dirlo perfino Bergomi..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non lo aggangia, fa intervento cercando la palla, tocca il parastinchi di Menez e toglie immediatamente la gamba per non ostacolarlo.
> Menez sente il tocco e simula (e conoscendolo dalla Roma non è nemmeno la prima volta, per usare un eufemismo), goffamente. Ammonizione tutta la vita...per dirlo perfino Bergomi..



Guarda, ti dico una cosa, sono d'accordo con te. Il fatto è che questo episodio è po' come tutti i non-rigori da te millantati in questi due anni e non concessi alla gobba. Mi gioco la vita che se al posto di Menez fosse stato Tevez e al posto di Marchisio Poli, adesso saresti il primo a lamentarti


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti dico una cosa, sono d'accordo con te. Il fatto è che questo episodio è po' come tutti i non-rigori da te millantati in questi due anni e non concessi alla gobba. Mi gioco la vita che se al posto di Menez fosse stato Tevez e al posto di Marchisio Poli, adesso saresti il primo a lamentarti



Ti assicuro che non è assolutamente così, non mi piace quando si ragiona solo in base ai colori della maglia e cerco di fare il possibile quando si parla di episodi bianconeri. 
Comunque nessuna polemica, volevo solo confrontarmi sull'episodio. 

Comunque secondo me non avete una cattiva squadra, avete però un problema a centrocampo, vi servirebbe un buon giocatore da affiancare a De Jong, magari lo avete in panchina chissà... 
per finire c'è stata troppa attesa, troppo entusiamo, troppi discorsi, secondo me i giocatori ne hanno risentito.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non lo aggangia, fa intervento cercando la palla, tocca il parastinchi di Menez e toglie immediatamente la gamba per non ostacolarlo.
> Menez sente il tocco e simula (e conoscendolo dalla Roma non è nemmeno la prima volta, per usare un eufemismo), goffamente. Ammonizione tutta la vita...per dirlo perfino Bergomi..



Lo tocca, quale simulazione. Il rigore si può dare e non dare, ma il tocco è evidente. Non modifichiamo la realtà.


----------



## Mou (21 Settembre 2014)

Ero allo stadio. Primo tempo abbastanza equilibrato, secondo tempo dominato dalla Juventus. La differenza la fa il centrocampo, oltre un ottimo Pereyra, Allegri ha guardato la panchina e ci ha visto Vidal... Poli inconsistente, Muntari fischiatissimo, De Jong ha le palle ma non ha i piedi.


----------



## carlocarlo (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che non è assolutamente così, non mi piace quando si ragiona solo in base ai colori della maglia e cerco di fare il possibile quando si parla di episodi bianconeri.
> Comunque nessuna polemica, volevo solo confrontarmi sull'episodio.
> 
> Comunque secondo me non avete una cattiva squadra, avete però un problema a centrocampo, vi servirebbe un buon giocatore da affiancare a De Jong, magari lo avete in panchina chissà...
> per finire c'è stata troppa attesa, troppo entusiamo, troppi discorsi, secondo me i giocatori ne hanno risentito.



allora, premetto che io un mio amico che era allo stadio come è finita la partita mi ha mandato un messaggio se era rigore o no e la mia risposta è stata: " no, si è molto lasciato andare". tu che dici che non vedi le magliette e sostieni che ci stava pure il giallo!!!! quello per me non è rigore, ma il giallo è essere juventini forte


----------



## folletto (21 Settembre 2014)

Io allo stadio ho detto subito che non era rigore, ma rivedendo le immagini il rigore si poteva dare eccome, Dico questo perchè il gobbo fa un movimento con la gamba troppo evidente cercando il piede di Menez (poi ovviamente Menez si lascia andare). Comunque risultato giusto e 30 minuti del secondo tempo veramente indecenti del Milan e, in particolar modo, del centrocampo. Non si può continuare con nessun giocatore di qualità tra i 3 del centrocampo. Sono stato troppo male a vedere il Milan che non riusciva ad uscire dalla propria trequarti per 30 minuti, un supplizio, una roba veramente brutta. E anche Pippo doveva provare a far qualcosa prima di prendere il gol che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato anche senza la magia di Pogba (grande giocatore, giù il cappelllo)

PS: il 5 in pagella a Menez sulla Gazzetta, una roba incredibile (e li pagano pure per scrivere sui giornali)


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Il rigore non c'era, dai su.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era, dai su.



Ha cercato di fermarlo sia con il braccio che con la gamba, e c'è riuscito, fallo, rigore, espulsione. Ma tanto non avrebbe mai fischiato un rigore per il milan, è stato un arbitraggio gobbo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo tocca, quale simulazione. Il rigore si può dare e non dare, ma il tocco è evidente. Non modifichiamo la realtà.



E non si capisce perchè caschi se ha la porta davanti, se casca è perchè è stato sbilanciato e non riusciva a concludere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ha cercato di fermarlo sia con il braccio che con la gamba, e c'è riuscito, fallo, rigore, espulsione. Ma tanto non avrebbe mai fischiato un rigore per il milan, è stato un arbitraggio gobbo.


Appunto, ha cercato, ma non lo ha fatto. Per piacere, ok che ieri Rizzoli non ha fatto un gran bell'arbitraggio, molti falli non li ha fischiati, ma lì ha fatto bene. Non facciamo i piagnistei, che intanto in tre partite abbiamo avuto già 2 rigori. Piuttosto sottolinerei l'ammonizione ingiusta a Torres per la manata su Chiellini, dove quest'ultimo cade toccandosi il volto con le mani e guardando il replay Torres al massimo gli sfiora le dita sul capo.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Settembre 2014)

Gli impedisce di allungare la gamba e passare, è rigore. Poi possiamo dire che non avremmo meritato di pareggiare, e questo ci sta.

Per tutto il primo tempo la Juve ha sistematicamente fermato le nostre ripartenze con un gioco ostruzionistico, fallo, falletto, trattenuta etc. Rizzoli è un chirurgo che ti uccide con una sequenza di (non) fischiate più che con una decisiva.

De Jong è un grande quando ha due giocatori di fianco di alto livello ma non è di per se un giocatore che fa il centrocampo.
Di questo qua dentro se ne devono fare una ragione in molti andando oltre la simpatia e l'impegno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, ha cercato, ma non lo ha fatto. Per piacere, ok che ieri Rizzoli non ha fatto un gran bell'arbitraggio, molti falli non li ha fischiati, ma lì ha fatto bene. Non facciamo i piagnistei, che intanto in tre partite abbiamo avuto già 2 rigori. Piuttosto sottolinerei l'ammonizione ingiusta a Torres per la manata su Chiellini, dove quest'ultimo cade toccandosi il volto con le mani e guardando il replay Torres al massimo gli sfiora le dita sul capo.



Quindi Menez, con la porta davanti spalancata, si lascia cadere perchè preferisce il rigore??


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quindi Menez, con la porta davanti spalancata, si lascia cadere perchè preferisce il rigore??


Si è lasciato cadere chiaramente. Chi lo nega è cieco. Comunque ritengo clamoroso che nessuno parli del giallo a Torres, dove l'ammonizione la meritava Chiellini tutta la vita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si è lasciato cadere chiaramente. Chi lo nega è cieco. Comunque ritengo clamoroso che nessuno parli del giallo a Torres, dove l'ammonizione la meritava Chiellini tutta la vita.



Si è lasciato cadere perchè non sarebbe più riuscito a calciare dato l'ntervento di Marchisio, ma se non cade tutti a dire "che ingenuo, lì ci si deve lasciar cadere...". Se poteva tirare, rimanendo in piedi, non si sarebbe buttato. Mentre tu stai dicendo che poteva far gol, ma si è buttato. Credendo nella magnanimità ed equità dell'amico Rizzoli 

Il cartellino a Torres è ridicolo, come gran parte delle decisioni arbitrali, è un andazzo così da anni, nessuno si scandalizza più di niente. "Alla fine dell'anno torti e favori si bilanciano"


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si è lasciato cadere perchè non sarebbe più riuscito a calciare dato l'ntervento di Marchisio, ma se non cade tutti a dire "che ingenuo, lì ci si deve lasciar cadere...". Se poteva tirare, rimanendo in piedi, non si sarebbe buttato. Mentre tu stai dicendo che poteva far gol, ma si è buttato. Credendo nella magnanimità ed equità dell'amico Rizzoli
> 
> Il cartellino a Torres è ridicolo, come gran parte delle decisioni arbitrali, è un andazzo così da anni, nessuno si scandalizza più di niente. "Alla fine dell'anno torti e favori si bilanciano"



Guarda che c'era Ogbonna, non ci sarebbe mai arrivato su quel pallone, oltre ad essere in posizione defilata.
Fidati che se fosse stato un intervento da rigore come minimo avrebbe protestato, al posto di guardare l'arbitro e basta.
Comunque lo ha detto Bergomi che era da giallo, non mi sembra "un gobbo".
Marchisio non gli dà un calcio, non lo ostacola in nessun modo, semplicemente fa un intervento pulito cercando il pallone togliendo subito la gamba. 
Non è vietato "toccare" il giocatore avversario in area di rigore, ostacolarlo impropriamente sì, ma toccarlo no, sennò addio contatti fisici in area.

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Parliamo di questa partita, non di altro, col solo scopo di provocare una reazione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che c'era Ogbonna, non ci sarebbe mai arrivato su quel pallone.
> Comunque lo ha detto Bergomi che era da giallo, non mi sembra "un gobbo".
> Marchisio non gli dà un calcio, non lo ostacola in nessun modo, semplicemente fa un intervento pulito cercando il pallone togliendo subito la gamba.
> Non è vietato "toccare" il giocatore avversario in area di rigore, *ostacolarlo impropriamente sì*, ma toccarlo no, sennò addio contatti fisici in area di rigore.
> ...



Se per te Marchisio fa un intervento pulito e appropriato, addio.

Rizzoli vi fischiò un dubbio rigore contro, quindi da allora ha la targa dell' equo arbitraggio? Interessante, da allora può fischiare tutto a favore della juve, "aveva dato quel rigore... non ricordi?"


----------



## Tom! (21 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se per te Marchisio fa un intervento pulito e appropriato, addio.



Tira un calcio a Menez? No.
Ostruisce Menez disinteressandosi del pallone? No.
Lascia la gamba facendo cadere Menez? No.

Non si capisce dove sia il fallo sinceramente, comunque se al 89 esimo subisci un torto come minimo ti alzi e corri verso l'arbitro e se non lo fai tu lo fanno i tuoi compagni.
In ogni caso sono tutti d'accordo, gazzetta, corriere, tuttosport, sky, perfino sportmediset alle 13...e pure fabriman94.


----------



## markjordan (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Tira un calcio a Menez? No.
> Ostruisce Menez disinteressandosi del pallone? No.
> Lascia la gamba facendo cadere Menez? No.
> 
> ...



si puo' anche dare , dipende a chi contro chi e in quale momento della partita , e' cosi' in tutte le partite , l'arbitro non e' mai oggettivo essendo un uomo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Tira un calcio a Menez? No.
> Ostruisce Menez disinteressandosi del pallone? No.
> Lascia la gamba facendo cadere Menez? No.
> 
> ...



Andare tutti assieme a ringhiare dall'arbitro è un comportamento scorretto e tipico della juve (come a Catania per esempio)
non è che se uno non protesta è perchè sa di avere torto, e cmq Menez si è lamentato. Che siano tutti d'accordo i giornalisti è preoccupante, a parti invertite forse sarebbe stato il contrario.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Io la superiorità juventina non l'ho vista molto: è stata una lotta equilibrata, una partita molto frammentata, con pochissime belle azioni _da entrambe le parti_. La parata più importante l'ha fatta Buffon. Abbiati ha fatto una parata, a parte il palo.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io la superiorità juventina non l'ho vista molto: è stata una lotta equilibrata, una partita molto frammentata, con pochissime belle azioni _da entrambe le parti_. La parata più importante l'ha fatta Buffon. Abbiati ha fatto una parata, a parte il palo.


Dai però non scherziamo, ragazzi. Non hanno avuto 20 palle gol solo perchè giocavamo con 50 uomini dietro la palla e ad attaccare nemmeno ci provavamo. Ci hanno tenuti negli ultimi 30 metri per non so quanto e, nonostante il catenaccio, ci hanno comunque segnato. La partita *non *è stata equilibrata, certe cose vanno ammesse.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2014)

Sono veramente arrabbiato per l'atteggiamento.
Alla TERZA GIORNATA contro la Juve a San Siro te la giochi a viso aperto... non vai a difendere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dai però non scherziamo, ragazzi. Non hanno avuto 20 palle gol solo perchè giocavamo con 50 uomini dietro la palla e ad attaccare nemmeno ci provavamo. Ci hanno tenuti negli ultimi 30 metri per non so quanto e, nonostante il catenaccio, ci hanno comunque segnato. La partita *non *è stata equilibrata, *certe cose vanno ammesse*.



Puoi pensarla come vuoi, ma i fatti sono altri. Nel primo tempo 2 parate di Abbiati e il palo, contro le 3 di Buffon. Nel secondo tempo Zero parate di Abbiati. Ammonizioni più per gli juventini, a cui Rizzoli ne ha scontate alcune.
E non si stava facendo catenaccio, non benissimo almeno, dato che ci stiamo tutti lamentando di due prestazioni indecenti da parte di Poli e Muntari che lasciavano le praterie. Bastava che questi due avessero fatto una prestazione decente o nella media e la partita sarebbe stata diversa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono veramente arrabbiato per l'atteggiamento.
> Alla TERZA GIORNATA contro la Juve a San Siro te la giochi a viso aperto... non vai a difendere.



Il problema sono state le ripartenze e il possesso palla. Se il pallino ce l'hanno gli altri devi difendere e correre, non è sempre una scelta.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il problema sono state le ripartenze e il possesso palla. Se il pallino ce l'hanno gli altri devi difendere e correre, non è sempre una scelta.



Anche secondo era una scelta lasciargli la palla ma mica farsi schiacciare così.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

Comunque il possesso palla è finito 44 a 56 per loro mi pare, sicuramente a loro favore, ma non è che non abbiamo mai visto palla. Il punto è che quando ce l'avevamo non ci hanno mai lasciato giocarla con tranquillità in verticale.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque il possesso palla è finito 44 a 56 per loro mi pare, sicuramente a loro favore, ma non è che non abbiamo mai visto palla. Il punto è che quando ce l'avevamo non ci hanno mai lasciato giocarla con tranquillità in verticale.



Hai detto niente... a casa mia significa annullare l'avversario  Allegri ci ha annullato, mi sembra palese... ma era una cosa abbastanza semplice dato che siamo troppo prevedibili.


----------

